# The birth of a recluse



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)




----------



## Belicoso (Aug 22, 2006)

Raw aluminum looks nice,should be a riser option IMO


----------



## fourbarrel (May 28, 2006)

We need more than that


----------



## Cdpkook132 (Jul 8, 2009)

Awesome looking! 


Sent from my Verizon iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## quickcat18 (Feb 23, 2010)

what are the specs on that bow? and when do we get to see a finished product?


----------



## nnelzon23 (Mar 19, 2011)

Come on. I thought it was going to be bowtech, but my options have opened up. Lets see it!


----------



## Backstrapz (Jan 19, 2011)

Doesnt do anything for me.. I like cams on my bows..


----------



## ChappyHOYT (Feb 26, 2009)

This is getting annoying.


----------



## skynight (Nov 5, 2003)

Cool pic. Be really cool if you can take them through the whole process.


----------



## Beentown (May 14, 2006)

I like the spiders in the riser. Pretty cool :thumbs_up


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

skynight said:


> Cool pic. Be really cool if you can take them through the whole process.


That was my plan... without trying to be too
annoying.


----------



## kylecurtis04 (Nov 30, 2010)

looks nice Rodney. Great design and FAR from annoying.


----------



## Beentown (May 14, 2006)

HAHAHA Bowtech has people being impatient now. The process would be cool...


----------



## ChappyHOYT (Feb 26, 2009)

rodney482 said:


> That was my plan... without trying to be too
> annoying.


After how many months of speculation.....just show the bow already......with specs.


----------



## Backstrapz (Jan 19, 2011)

rodney482 said:


> that was my plan... Without trying to be too
> annoying.


lol


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

ChappyHOYT said:


> After how many months of speculation.....just show the bow already......with specs.


2 months. 

32 ish
7 ish 
335 ish


----------



## nnelzon23 (Mar 19, 2011)

rodney482 said:


> 2 months.
> 
> 32 ish
> 7 ish
> 335 ish


Perfect-ish


----------



## Buster of Xs (Nov 28, 2008)

Cool riser carvings there, Rodney. Sort of artistic for a compound bow.


----------



## quickcat18 (Feb 23, 2010)

i was hoping for 33ish but plan on trying to shoot a few athens this year i found out they are located only 45min from my wifes parent's house so hopefully i can stop by the next time i am at the in-laws


----------



## SC Archer (Oct 11, 2006)

looks good cant wait to see finished product


----------



## rodneyroberts32 (Nov 17, 2008)

Rodney how in the world do you decide to release this and have our forum down at the same time. That is just not cool


----------



## Painted Turtle (Oct 19, 2011)

Rodney is hosting his own version of the ATA today...the R.T.T.

(Rodney Tease Thread)


----------



## Belicoso (Aug 22, 2006)

rodney482 said:


> 2 months.
> 
> 32 ish
> 7 ish
> 335 ish


I am out,just another mainstream ATA length,just to short IMO.


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER (Jan 17, 2003)

Want something longer ATA myself...oh, and of course available in short draw lengths. Athens got anything like that new for 2012 Rodney?


----------



## rutjunky (May 22, 2011)

Msrp?


----------



## Browtine22 (Jan 1, 2007)

That's a start. Looking forward to the finished product.


----------



## slingers (Apr 6, 2011)

love it. perfect hunting specs. keep up the good work rodney.


----------



## HawgEnvy (Mar 2, 2011)

the teaser thing is beyond old


----------



## -bowfreak- (Oct 18, 2006)

rodney482 said:


>


Looks like that one is not yours? Why not think out of the box and cut lefties first? :lol:



TREESTANDSNYPER said:


> Want something longer ATA myself...oh, and of course available in short draw lengths. Athens got anything like that new for 2012 Rodney?


My bet is YES.


----------



## rutjunky (May 22, 2011)

Another pic rodney?


----------



## South Man (Jul 12, 2008)

pics?????


----------



## Sniper26 (Feb 5, 2008)

i like it and hunting season is over for me anyway so who cares about the wait. i got 9 months before i could hunt with it, take your time rodney and make her perfect!


----------



## Mathias (Mar 21, 2005)

Hopefully someone in my area picked this line up....


----------



## Mathias (Mar 21, 2005)

Sniper26 said:


> i like it and hunting season is over for me anyway so who cares about the wait. i got 9 months before i could hunt with it, take your time rodney and make her perfect!


Bite your tongue. We got turkey coming up :tongue:


----------



## nitroteam (Jun 27, 2010)

rodney482 said:


> 2 months.
> 
> 32 ish
> 7 ish
> 335 ish




Soldish!!!!!! 
ill take the polished version in a lefty with white limbs and polished cams and hardware.


----------



## VAHUNTER01 (Dec 6, 2010)

lookin good !!!!


----------



## nitroteam (Jun 27, 2010)

-bowfreak- said:


> Looks like that one is not yours? Why not think out of the box and cut lefties first? :lol:
> My bet is YES.





Yea lefty first. Get them done and over with since there are only a few of us then get to work on the wrong sided ones.


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

cutting the other side,,,,,


----------



## Buster of Xs (Nov 28, 2008)

Cutting from extrusions, Rodney?


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

Buster of Xs said:


> Cutting from extrusions, Rodney?


Yes


----------



## VAHUNTER01 (Dec 6, 2010)

keep the pics coming Rodney


----------



## walks with a gi (Oct 1, 2002)

What's up with the boo boo in the sight mounting screw holes?


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

walks with a gi said:


> What's up with the boo boo in the sight mounting screw holes?


Thats why its called birth of a Recluse .. lol

This was the first run on the redesigned recluse


----------



## IsHeBreathing? (Feb 11, 2011)

walks with a gi said:


> What's up with the boo boo in the sight mounting screw holes?


Its from the drill running mach 3 and aluminum's personality. Pushes the tiniest last bit through and makes that piece. The tap just happened to not nock it off. Itll be gotten in deburr process.


----------



## athenslady35 (Aug 15, 2010)

TREESTANDSNYPER said:


> Want something longer ATA myself...oh, and of course available in short draw lengths. Athens got anything like that new for 2012 Rodney?


Hoping for this one too for a target set up.


----------



## Andy. (Jan 12, 2011)

That looks awesome so far. 


Andy


----------



## ghost trail (Sep 7, 2006)

So are we still a few weeks out from seeing the completed bow? As well as the other 2012's


----------



## INGOZI (May 9, 2005)

Looking good Rodney!


----------



## ozzz (Jul 30, 2010)

This is getting really boring.


----------



## South Man (Jul 12, 2008)

Dang I can't see the pics all I see is a red box? Whats up with that?


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

ozzz said:


> This is getting really boring.


What else do you have to do?


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

ChappyHOYT said:


> This is getting annoying.


Very .


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

ghost trail said:


> So are we still a few weeks out from seeing the completed bow? As well as the other 2012's



I bet I have a new test model ready by
friday. I will post up pics as we go through
the process.


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

Dthbyhoyt said:


> Very .


I hate for you to be bored, maybe go
look at the ata pics??


----------



## rutjunky (May 22, 2011)

rodney482 said:


> I hate for you to be bored, maybe go
> look at the ata pics??


Lol


----------



## silver bullet (Mar 24, 2007)

Hey Rodney, why is the Athens forum down. Is this part of the new site which will include the new bows or other issues?


----------



## IsHeBreathing? (Feb 11, 2011)

Thanks for taking what could have been seen as spider legs and making a spider there. 

I think my oldest, who is a huge spider lover, will want one on looks alone.

You guys doing mods on the cam(s) or a rotating mod?


----------



## rutjunky (May 22, 2011)

Looks like it has alot of places to mount sights?


----------



## -bowfreak- (Oct 18, 2006)

IsHeBreathing? said:


> Thanks for taking what could have been seen as spider legs and making a spider there.
> 
> I think my oldest, who is a huge spider lover, will want one on looks alone.
> 
> You guys doing mods on the cam(s) or a rotating mod?


Athens cams are DL specific.


----------



## IsHeBreathing? (Feb 11, 2011)

-bowfreak- said:


> Athens cams are DL specific.



Guy can always hope right? At 14 I cant afford buying a new cam for him every 4-6 months..


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

silver bullet said:


> Hey Rodney, why is the Athens forum down. Is this part of the new site which will include the new bows or other issues?


I have our new web guy working on it. 

There is a major tech issue with the 
smf forum. 

Hopefully it will be back up soon.

New site is coming right along as well


----------



## rdraper_3 (Jul 28, 2006)

So when are the other new bows being released?


----------



## VAHUNTER01 (Dec 6, 2010)

ttt


----------



## bambikiller (Feb 27, 2004)

thats an understatement 


ChappyHOYT said:


> This is getting annoying.


----------



## rutjunky (May 22, 2011)

Hey rodney. Is athens at the A.T.A. show?


----------



## Cdpkook132 (Jul 8, 2009)

rutjunky said:


> Hey rodney. Is athens at the A.T.A. show?


No they aren't. 


Sent from my Verizon iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bambikiller (Feb 27, 2004)

i thought the recluse was a quick little spider, i was wrong


rodney482 said:


> 2 months.
> 
> 32 ish
> 7 ish
> 335 ish


----------



## ozzz (Jul 30, 2010)

This is kinda like Athens giving the college try to Bowtech type hype.


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

bambikiller said:


> i thought the recluse was a quick little spider, i was wrong


We will not move away from our super smooth draw cycle.


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

rutjunky said:


> Hey rodney. Is athens at the A.T.A. show?


Nope we did not attend this year.


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

rdraper_3 said:


> So when are the other new bows being released?


I dont have a date,,and at this point if I had a date, I would not release it... cause you just never know
whats going to come up... cause if you miss the date folks get annoyed, bored and just outright upset....


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

ozzz said:


> This is kinda like Athens giving the college try to Bowtech type hype.


You aint gettin a free tee shirt.


----------



## bambikiller (Feb 27, 2004)

too funny...rodney i have to hand it to you with all the crap you get from some of us on here you have always kept your cool and that cant be easy at times with everyone wanting the bow out yesterday and not wanting to wait... hats off to you , one day i wish to develop half of your patience


rodney482 said:


> You aint gettin a free tee shirt.


----------



## JHENS87 (Nov 7, 2009)

is there a chance that mods found their way on the cams?


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

JHENS87 said:


> is there a chance that mods found their way on the cams?


Mods on a 2 track are now patented so
for now.. nope still draw length specific.


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

bambikiller said:


> too funny...rodney i have to hand it to you with all the crap you get from some of us on here you have always kept your cool and that cant be easy at times with everyone wanting the bow out yesterday and not wanting to wait... hats off to you , one day i wish to develop half of your patience



 :thumb:


----------



## rutjunky (May 22, 2011)

Msrp??????


----------



## ozzz (Jul 30, 2010)

rodney482 said:


> You aint gettin a free tee shirt.


Exactly.


----------



## Arky1cam (Jan 3, 2008)

rodney482 said:


> We will not move away from our super smooth draw cycle.


As a dealer and hardcore hunter.....My customers and market is moving to smoother and quieter bows!!....I am happy with those specs! It should draw and feel kinda like the AC32 which is a fine bow! 

Now lets see some more pics of that riser!!


GT


----------



## AGPank (Sep 5, 2008)

Cool pics. Lots to be excited about.
Rumored new TRCS
Will TRCS make it's way to other models?
Any target bows?
Something for the ladies?


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

rutjunky said:


> Msrp??????


I am going to guess the same MSRP as the Afflixtion $799


----------



## wojoattack (Jan 9, 2010)

Your hype is way better than bowtechs! Can I have a free shirt? Jk/lol keep the pics coming. Lookin good.


----------



## rutjunky (May 22, 2011)

rodney482 said:


> I am going to guess the same MSRP as the Afflixtion $799


Cool. Thanks


----------



## whack n stack (Dec 23, 2007)

This bow will be awesome!

Norm


----------



## wbates (Jul 24, 2010)

Can't wait to see the new Recluse Rodney! Im either going to get it or
get one of those Hallowed Ground Ibexs. Your bows are freakin sweet!


----------



## stixshooter (Mar 18, 2006)

rodney482 said:


> We will not move away from our super smooth draw cycle.


Good !


----------



## Bryan Thacker (Jan 27, 2011)

Cool...


----------



## whack n stack (Dec 23, 2007)

ttt!


----------



## rutjunky (May 22, 2011)

Any more pics rodney?


----------



## whack n stack (Dec 23, 2007)

rutjunky said:


> Any more pics rodney?


Yes..more please!....:thumbs_up....:wink:

Norm


----------



## team-A&S (Jan 14, 2009)

once you pass 300fps all you are going is extra bit of frosting. keeping the smooth draw is way better than speed. Rodney why now woman's bow yet!!!!!!!!!


----------



## axeforce6 (Sep 15, 2010)

The riser design looks really strong. Very nice.


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

rodney482 said:


> I hate for you to be bored, maybe go
> look at the ata pics??


beleive I will 

At least they are pictures of complete bows , arrows , sights , etc and not just bits and pieces of a bow to tease people with .


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

team-A&S said:


> once you pass 300fps all you are going is extra bit of frosting. keeping the smooth draw is way better than speed. Rodney why now woman's bow yet!!!!!!!!!



We offer the ibex with 30lb limbs and it goes down to 24.5"

It is also offered in multiple "lady" patterns.

Bow weighs 3.6 lbs and the grip is nice and thin... My wife shoots it and loves it.


----------



## nitroteam (Jun 27, 2010)

rodney482 said:


> We offer the ibex with 30lb limbs and it goes down to 24.5"
> 
> It is also offered in multiple "lady" patterns.
> 
> ...




Yea lady patterns ...hears my wife's ibex 40-50 pound limbs 24.5


----------



## MOBIGBUCKS (Aug 12, 2006)

Predator camo with this bow Rodney? Lefties available or huge wait time?


----------



## Mathias (Mar 21, 2005)

rodney482 said:


> We will not move away from our super smooth draw cycle.


Bravo!


----------



## jrr051468 (Oct 14, 2011)

whack n' stack said:


> This bow will be awesome!


Ok...just trying to figure this out...."Awesome?" How do you figure???

Awesome would be something totally new, or at least one or more obvious upgrades (like an adj. cam) not just a new rendition of the past. Admittedly, it has a nice looking riser.....but.... What is there about it that would make me want to give up my Z7 Mag to buy this bow? Same ATA, can't hardly be any smoother or quieter, and the IBO is actually SLOWER? I've been watching this go on for what, 2 months? This is the pot of gold at the end of the rainbow? Gimme a break... Sorry, no sale...

Not the greatest way to attract converts either imho...


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)




----------



## BriceJ MI (Feb 5, 2009)

thats pretty sweet


----------



## IL Archer (Feb 10, 2008)

Nice!!


----------



## ChappyHOYT (Feb 26, 2009)

rodney482 said:


>


Okay Rodney. I retract my earlier statement about this getting old. That riser if friggin beautiful.


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

Something new and exciting?

what year was the 1911 brought to market.

Why drastically change a great item?

1. super smooth
2. quick 
3. tons of camo and target colors
4. TRCS
5. 452x strings
6. barnsdale limbs






jrr051468 said:


> Ok...just trying to figure this out...."Awesome?" How do you figure???
> 
> Awesome would be something totally new, or at least one or more obvious upgrades (like an adj. cam) not just a new rendition of the past. Admittedly, it has a nice looking riser.....but.... What is there about it that would make me want to give up my Z7 Mag to buy this bow? Same ATA, can't hardly be any smoother or quieter, and the IBO is actually SLOWER? I've been watching this go on for what, 2 months? This is the pot of gold at the end of the rainbow? Gimme a break... Sorry, no sale...
> 
> Not the greatest way to attract converts either imho...


----------



## Cdpkook132 (Jul 8, 2009)

rodney482 said:


> Something new and exciting?
> 
> what year was the 1911 brought to market.
> 
> ...


Dont mess with success!

Great lookin riser


Sent from my Verizon iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SlothShot (Mar 19, 2011)

Looks sweet! Let's see the whole bow!


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

ChappyHOYT said:


> Okay Rodney. I retract my earlier statement about this getting old. That riser if friggin beautiful.


Im a huge fan! and I am very critical of
our designs.


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

SlothShot said:


> Looks sweet! Let's see the whole bow!


Im not holding anything back,, I will
post pics as it comes along.


----------



## rutjunky (May 22, 2011)

Cool lookin risor for sure. U guys gonna have an option to have the cams and limb pockets dipped to match the bow?


----------



## VAHUNTER01 (Dec 6, 2010)

that riser is sweeet!!!! cant wait to see the entire bow complete !!!!
very very nice !!!!!!!


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

rutjunky said:


> Cool lookin risor for sure. U guys gonna have an option to have the cams and limb pockets dipped to match the bow?


Our custom shop can do just about anything.

We have our own dipping facility and
access to tons patterns. 

Cams to match is not a problem


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

MOBIGBUCKS said:


> Predator camo with this bow Rodney? Lefties available or huge wait time?


yep!!! 

Im a lefty


----------



## garrickt (Mar 30, 2008)

jrr051468 said:


> Ok...just trying to figure this out...."Awesome?" How do you figure???
> 
> Awesome would be something totally new, or at least one or more obvious upgrades (like an adj. cam) not just a new rendition of the past. Admittedly, it has a nice looking riser.....but.... What is there about it that would make me want to give up my Z7 Mag to buy this bow? Same ATA, can't hardly be any smoother or quieter, and the IBO is actually SLOWER? I've been watching this go on for what, 2 months? This is the pot of gold at the end of the rainbow? Gimme a break... Sorry, no sale...
> 
> Not the greatest way to attract converts either imho...


I think it is "awesome" that I can email, pm, Facebook, or call the people responsible for designing, engineering and building Athens bows at any given time and get a response very quickly on questions or concerns, or just BS with them. How many owners of other bow companies offer that?
Not bashing anyone else, just saying....awesome!

Not to mention one of the best bows on the market.


----------



## rutjunky (May 22, 2011)

rodney482 said:


> Our custom shop can do just about anything.
> 
> We have our own dipping facility and
> access to tons patterns.
> ...


Very cool. Great to hear.


----------



## AGPank (Sep 5, 2008)

jrr051468 said:


> Ok...just trying to figure this out...."Awesome?" How do you figure???
> 
> Awesome would be something totally new, or at least one or more obvious upgrades (like an adj. cam) not just a new rendition of the past. Admittedly, it has a nice looking riser.....but.... What is there about it that would make me want to give up my Z7 Mag to buy this bow? Same ATA, can't hardly be any smoother or quieter, and the IBO is actually SLOWER? I've been watching this go on for what, 2 months? This is the pot of gold at the end of the rainbow? Gimme a break... Sorry, no sale...
> 
> Not the greatest way to attract converts either imho...


Reasons to give up the Z7 mag are on the riser look alone. Waffles are fine for breakfast, but Athens risers have great machine work. As for speed, I think if you have them side by side, same arrow, same draw weight, and same actual measured draw length that the numbers may surprise you.


----------



## slingers (Apr 6, 2011)

Does that mean the recluse will have the TRCS system?



rodney482 said:


> Something new and exciting?
> 
> what year was the 1911 brought to market.
> 
> ...


----------



## jrr051468 (Oct 14, 2011)

AGPank said:


> Reasons to give up the Z7 mag are on the riser look alone. Waffles are fine for breakfast, but Athens risers have great machine work. As for speed, I think if you have them side by side, same arrow, same draw weight, and same actual measured draw length that the numbers may surprise you.


Now wait just a minute... with one breath you guys say that "new and awesome" means a sharp and different looking riser, and in the next, you say that the way a riser looks is a main reason to change bows??? Come on now..... It's the *SAME PERFORMANCE * as 30 other bows out there and NOBODY can deny that. I've been wanting to move away from Mathews for several reasons and I had every hope in the world that the Recluse was what I was hoping for... sadly, it's not... 32 ATA/7" BH/335 ibo? My z mag is 32 ATA/6.45 BH/340 ibo... it shoots a 395 gr GTat 302 at 71/28.25" (measured). Same performance but it's a >2011< bow. And that's my point... 

I'm asking... why would anyone spend 800.00 for a NEW bow that only gets to 2009-2010 levels?

I know you guys like to be able to talk with Rodney and have him hear your input. That is nice and definitely unusual in this day and time. It speaks well of the company. Please realize that I'm NOT slamming the effort guys, just observing that the results don't seem to do it justice... 

and AGPank, who cares if one is 2-5 fps faster/slower than the other? Looks don't kill anything...

Is this what we have to look forward to? The same thing re-shaped and colored a little differently each year and slap a "NEW and Better" tag on it at 800.00-1000.00 a pop? 


Being a fanboy is only funny when it makes sense.


----------



## Dylanl (May 14, 2010)

I can't wait to see the final pic! Looks interesting so far.


----------



## Core Archery (Jun 26, 2011)

seriously Rodney, build the damn thing already! LOL I'm glad i got an afflixion instead of waiting. Bow pounds by the way. Very well made, more so than all the Elites I have owned.


----------



## midlandgunner (Jan 19, 2011)

Can't wait to see the final product!


----------



## HawgEnvy (Mar 2, 2011)

jrr051468;106298933 Come on now. NOBODY can deny that Mathews is the same thing re-shaped and colored a little differently each year with a "NEW and Better" tag on it at 800.00-1000.00 a pop? Being a fanboy doesn't make sense.[/QUOTE said:


> Fixed it for ya,Bro


----------



## 12RingKing (Jun 22, 2009)

jrr051468 said:


> Now wait just a minute... with one breath you guys say that "new and awesome" means a sharp and different looking riser, and in the next, you say that the way a riser looks is a main reason to change bows??? Come on now..... It's the *SAME PERFORMANCE * as 30 other bows out there and NOBODY can deny that. I've been wanting to move away from Mathews for several reasons and I had every hope in the world that the Recluse was what I was hoping for... sadly, it's not... 32 ATA/7" BH/335 ibo? My z mag is 32 ATA/6.45 BH/340 ibo... it shoots a 395 gr GTat 302 at 71/28.25" (measured). Same performance but it's a >2011< bow. And that's my point...
> 
> I'm asking... why would anyone spend 800.00 for a NEW bow that only gets to 2009-2010 levels?
> 
> ...


If you don't want it then don't buy it. Mathews is over rated IMHO. I bet if you put the bows side by side you would see that. If you think a new riser cutout isn't a big change and wouldn't spend money on it, then why did you buy the Z7 Mag? 

BTW, the fact that you can actually get customer service first hand and speak with the people who own and operate a company is a HUGE plus and well worth it. 

PS. I don't even own an Athens bow or shoot for their staff. In fact I don't even follow the company on a regular basis, but from what I've seen and heard their bows are the cats meow and they don't cost 1000 a bow!


----------



## tim300wsm (Sep 23, 2011)

jrr051468 said:


> Now wait just a minute... with one breath you guys say that "new and awesome" means a sharp and different looking riser, and in the next, you say that the way a riser looks is a main reason to change bows??? Come on now..... It's the *SAME PERFORMANCE * as 30 other bows out there and NOBODY can deny that. I've been wanting to move away from Mathews for several reasons and I had every hope in the world that the Recluse was what I was hoping for... sadly, it's not... 32 ATA/7" BH/335 ibo? My z mag is 32 ATA/6.45 BH/340 ibo... it shoots a 395 gr GTat 302 at 71/28.25" (measured). Same performance but it's a >2011< bow. And that's my point...
> 
> I'm asking... why would anyone spend 800.00 for a NEW bow that only gets to 2009-2010 levels?
> 
> ...


How fast does a bow need to be to kill a whitetail? i'm thinking 335ibo will cut the mustard, plenty have been killed with long bows. I myself like a bow that is smooth and quite. i think it looks great and am looking forward to shooting one. i'd also say that interaction with the creator is worth something too. keep up the great work rodney


----------



## whack n stack (Dec 23, 2007)

jrr051468 said:


> Ok...just trying to figure this out...."Awesome?" How do you figure???
> 
> Awesome would be something totally new, or at least one or more obvious upgrades (like an adj. cam) not just a new rendition of the past. Admittedly, it has a nice looking riser.....but.... What is there about it that would make me want to give up my Z7 Mag to buy this bow? Same ATA, can't hardly be any smoother or quieter, and the IBO is actually SLOWER? I've been watching this go on for what, 2 months? This is the pot of gold at the end of the rainbow? Gimme a break... Sorry, no sale...
> 
> Not the greatest way to attract converts either imho...


Just my opinion thats all. From the initial pics of the riser and limb angles...I believe it will be awesome. If it is even what they say in the specs I believe it will blow away the Z7. It will beat it handily in the speed department as well with waaay flatter nock travel! Adjustable valley, meets ibo, lifetime transferable warranty....awesome!:thumbs_up:wink:


----------



## whack n stack (Dec 23, 2007)

jrr051468 said:


> Ok...just trying to figure this out...."Awesome?" How do you figure???
> 
> Awesome would be something totally new, or at least one or more obvious upgrades (like an adj. cam) not just a new rendition of the past. Admittedly, it has a nice looking riser.....but.... What is there about it that would make me want to give up my Z7 Mag to buy this bow? Same ATA, can't hardly be any smoother or quieter, and the IBO is actually SLOWER? I've been watching this go on for what, 2 months? This is the pot of gold at the end of the rainbow? Gimme a break... Sorry, no sale...
> 
> Not the greatest way to attract converts either imho...


Also, as you can see by my sig, I'm not affiliated with Athens anymore my friend. I have an Athens here at my house so I know what to expect from this company! I expect awesome!!! LOL! BTW...I've owned and shot more Mathews than I can remember. Not too long ago I sold my Z7 so........... 

Norm


----------



## willie7018 (Mar 19, 2007)

most people on here that are addicted to owning the best have shot every major brand that exists, personal experience talking.

athens bows are among the best available and you get transferrable lifetime warranty, excellent customer service, and the best part.....

a bow that looks as good as it performs.


----------



## whack n stack (Dec 23, 2007)

willie7018 said:


> most people on here that are addicted to owning the best have shot every major brand that exists, personal experience talking.
> 
> Athens bows are among the best available and you get transferrable lifetime warranty, excellent customer service, and the best part.....
> 
> A bow that looks as good as it performs.


well said!


----------



## MOBIGBUCKS (Aug 12, 2006)

rodney482 said:


> yep!!!
> 
> Im a lefty


 Awesome!!


----------



## jrr051468 (Oct 14, 2011)

HawgEnvy said:


> Fixed it for ya,Bro



You felt that blast of air across the top your head as the WHOLE meaning of my comments went over, didn't you? Jeeeeeezzzz...


----------



## silver bullet (Mar 24, 2007)

I think that it looks awesome. We need to realize that speed wise things have kind of flattened out. People want the most speed available in a great shooting package not the most speed in a bow nobody wants to shoot. I shoot Athens because it is the one bow that I didn't say, "it's a good bow but I don't care for______________(enter whatever)." My Accomplice 34 shoots 313fps at 63lbs with a 29" draw and 341 grain arrow. I have seen some of the most touted speed bows not get that in real world speeds and I have a super smooth drawing bow to boot.


----------



## 138104 (May 14, 2009)

rodney482 said:


> Something new and exciting?
> 
> what year was the 1911 brought to market.
> 
> ...


The riser looks great! When they ship I'll have to make a trip to LAS to shoot one.

How many layers are your Barnsdale limbs?


----------



## IL 88 (Aug 15, 2007)

Can we see it yet?


----------



## KILL EM ALL (Mar 16, 2006)

Saweeeeeeeeeet.can't wait to get mine ordered


----------



## VAHUNTER01 (Dec 6, 2010)

how long will it take dealers to get the new line up in stock? i really want to shoot these bows before i place a order


----------



## Bone Hed Killer (May 13, 2010)

Ok Rodney ! Congrads on new bow looks grate so far !
But I like to know if there going to be a new target bow? I already got 2 exceeds and a Excell but I am weighting to see if there going to be a new one before I have my dealer to order a new Excell for me!!
Pm me with a answer yes or no! Thanks 

Plus I have ready all the threads and if the hater can weight , well they need to! 
I have and been a PSE MAN FOR YEARS & OUN 08 xforce - bowmadness , Oman and they was fast but speed don't mean crap when u need a tank to pull them back with or after you get them back they fill like a sponge! My Athens shoot at 30 inch ibo 300. -337 !! 337 is my afflixtion!! And there smooth so how fast do you need??? 
Ilike I say shoot the best beat the rest ATHENS! thanks BHK


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

Bone Hed Killer said:


> Ok Rodney ! Congrads on new bow looks grate so far !
> But I like to know if there going to be a new target bow? I already got 2 exceeds and a Excell but I am weighting to see if there going to be a new one before I have my dealer to order a new Excell for me!!
> Pm me with a answer yes or no! Thanks
> 
> ...



We have 3 new bows we are working on... The Recluse is first followed by a bow that is over 36" ATA....


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

VAHUNTER01 said:


> how long will it take dealers to get the new line up in stock? i really want to shoot these bows before i place a order


As soon as we possibly can,, I jumped the gun in Nov when I started talking about the Recluse so I dont want to speculate..


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

Perry24 said:


> The riser looks great! When they ship I'll have to make a trip to LAS to shoot one.
> 
> How many layers are your Barnsdale limbs?


3 layers.... We do use a 5 layer on our excell


----------



## pumba (Sep 16, 2010)

well this is starting to be a fizzer are these going to be 2012 or the first of the 2013 bows to be released. People bagged boytech for trying to create hype on the release of their bows it seems that rodney is trying to take away from the bows that HAVE been released at the ATA show by starting this thread. I am not a fan boy have owned most bows from most of the manfacturers, just stating my opinion. I am sure the new bows will be as good as all of Athens other bows just sick of all the talk and no new bow.


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

pumba said:


> well this is starting to be a fizzer are these going to be 2012 or the first of the 2013 bows to be released. People bagged boytech for trying to create hype on the release of their bows it seems that rodney is trying to take away from the bows that HAVE been released at the ATA show by starting this thread. I am not a fan boy have owned most bows from most of the manfacturers, just stating my opinion. I am sure the new bows will be as good as all of Athens other bows just sick of all the talk and no new bow.


:hurt:


----------



## JOE PA (Dec 13, 2003)

Nice to see what you are up to, Rodney. Ignore the bashers and b*tching. Keep making great bows.:thumbs_up


----------



## outdoorsman193 (Nov 20, 2008)

I like to start off by saying that even though I've never shot a athens, I do have direct access to these bows, I know people that shoot them, and I know why they should shoot _Good_. Saying this, I'll add that the new riser looks nice, and I'm sure it will be a great bow. But, I can see where the "bashers" are getting their ideas. I'm pretty sure for the last, lets say, 5 years, you've been able to buy a bow like this. I mean heck, in '09 Hoyt had the katera with was 32 inches with a 6 and some chance brace height that shot 330 (I'm using this bow because I have one, and I have a lot of experience with it). So you're telling me that three years later, we can only pic up 4-5 fps? Now I know people are gonna say that you don't need all the speed to kill a deer, and I agree. But, in my mind, speed equals efficiency. I want (and have) a bow that can shoot a 400 grainish arrow at the speeds of 300+. that will supply the most kinetic energy (assuming it's transferred correctly). 
Now, I will give some positives. Barnsdale limbs are probably the greatest limbs ever made. 452x is a standard as far as durability and over all performance. The cam system is very efficient, I would love to see some draw force curves and some high speed of the nock travel. The handle sounds nice, that's probably the most important part of the bow. 
My final thought; it'll be a nice bow I'm sure. I feel though, that all bow manufacturers are running into a wall of smoothness vs speed. I also believe this will be a nice hunting bow, but I'd be very skeptical about setting this up for competition just because of the ata. But, I hope people will prove me wrong.


----------



## VAHUNTER01 (Dec 6, 2010)

Rodney these guys that have ideas and they know they can build a bow with a a 7+"BH and and a super smooth Draw that will give up unheard of speeds should be hired right now!! put them in charge of building Athens entire line. from reading this thread i do not know what Athens and every other bow company has been doing all these years.
with all of the talent right here on AT i can see nothing but good things coming to the archery community


----------



## -bowfreak- (Oct 18, 2006)

outdoorsman193 said:


> I like to start off by saying that even though I've never shot a athens, I do have direct access to these bows, I know people that shoot them, and I know why they should shoot _Good_. Saying this, I'll add that the new riser looks nice, and I'm sure it will be a great bow. But, I can see where the "bashers" are getting their ideas. I'm pretty sure for the last, lets say, 5 years, you've been able to buy a bow like this. I mean heck, in '09 Hoyt had the katera with was 32 inches with a 6 and some chance brace height that shot 330 (I'm using this bow because I have one, and I have a lot of experience with it). So you're telling me that three years later, we can only pic up 4-5 fps? Now I know people are gonna say that you don't need all the speed to kill a deer, and I agree. But, in my mind, speed equals efficiency. I want (and have) a bow that can shoot a 400 grainish arrow at the speeds of 300+. that will supply the most kinetic energy (assuming it's transferred correctly).
> Now, I will give some positives. Barnsdale limbs are probably the greatest limbs ever made. 452x is a standard as far as durability and over all performance. The cam system is very efficient, I would love to see some draw force curves and some high speed of the nock travel. The handle sounds nice, that's probably the most important part of the bow.
> My final thought; it'll be a nice bow I'm sure. I feel though, that all bow manufacturers are running into a wall of smoothness vs speed. I also believe this will be a nice hunting bow, but I'd be very skeptical about setting this up for competition just because of the ata. But, I hope people will prove me wrong.


Darton made the Lighting eons ago. It would shoot close to if not better than 330 IBO. If you are basing advancements in archery based on speed you could have basically quit buying bows in the 90s. Yes there are some fast bows now but there truly has been very little advancement as far as speed goes. 

If you are looking for blistering speed only you may never be interested in an Athens as that is not the direction of the company. If you are looking for a bow that is "only" 98% as fast as the fastest bows with the same brace height/ATAs, have an awesome draw cycle, are easy to tune and are offered in any custom finish you can dream of there is no other choice to my knowledge.


----------



## bcbow1971 (Oct 24, 2007)

TREESTANDSNYPER said:


> Want something longer ATA myself...oh, and of course available in short draw lengths. Athens got anything like that new for 2012 Rodney?


Well unless your under 25"DL the Afflixtion is a great bow at 35" ATA......The Exceed goes from 26"+



rutjunky said:


> Looks like it has alot of places to mount sights?


No the bottom two look to be for the Cable Slide and or TRCS



bambikiller said:


> i thought the recluse was a quick little spider, i was wrong


Recluse are not the fastest spiders just brutal on flesh.....Just like this bow brutal on flesh and fast enough to kill just about any big game in North America.....Remember Speed does't kill....Kenetic Energy and Proper Placed Sharp BH!!!



VAHUNTER01 said:


> Rodney these guys that have ideas and they know they can build a bow with a a 7+"BH and and a super smooth Draw that will give up unheard of speeds should be hired right now!! put them in charge of building Athens entire line. from reading this thread i do not know what Athens and every other bow company has been doing all these years.
> with all of the talent right here on AT i can see nothing but good things coming to the archery community


At 7" that bow is Smoking!!!! Trust me all the speed bows are 6" and under BH!!!!


----------



## VAHUNTER01 (Dec 6, 2010)

bcbow i know. i just dont think people really understand.
like many others i prefer a smooth draw and a forgiving BH over a harsh Draw and a unforgiving BH.
Athens has listened and has done a great job giving people what they want in a bow.
i also believe that compound bows have reached there limits. the only thing left to do is make them forgiving and a pleasure to shoot.
i guess no matter which way you go you will never satisfy everyone


----------



## bcbow1971 (Oct 24, 2007)

VAHUNTER01 said:


> bcbow i know. i just dont think people really understand.
> like many others i prefer a smooth draw and a forgiving BH over a harsh Draw and a unforgiving BH.
> Athens has listened and has done a great job giving people what they want in a bow.
> i also believe that compound bows have reached there limits. the only thing left to do is make them forgiving and a pleasure to shoot.
> i guess no matter which way you go you will never satisfy everyone


You are so right!!! Smooth and easy shooter!!!


----------



## bambikiller (Feb 27, 2004)

i understand what you are saying however you say ke kills rt...do you know the formula for ke ???what gets squared ill give ya a hint the speed so in essence kinda goes hand in hand, and who doesnt love a flat shooting hunting bow??


bcbow1971 said:


> Well unless your under 25"DL the Afflixtion is a great bow at 35" ATA......The Exceed goes from 26"+
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bcbow1971 (Oct 24, 2007)

bambikiller said:


> i understand what you are saying however you say ke kills rt...do you know the formula for ke ???what gets squared ill give ya a hint the speed so in essence kinda goes hand in hand, and who doesnt love a flat shooting hunting bow??


My 28" 70# Athens shoots a 377 grain arrow at 305 fps and smooth as butter!!! Yes I had an Omen that had one pin out to 45 yards but my shoulder paid for it....even the new Evos are better but no where near as smooth as my Athens!! I would rather take my Smooth bow that blew through the past 4 deer I shot with them, 3 of them at 58#'s!!!


----------



## C-fused (Mar 30, 2006)

rodney482 said:


> We have 3 new bows we are working on... The Recluse is first followed by a bow that is over 36" ATA....


Now you're talking. :thumbs_up


----------



## bambikiller (Feb 27, 2004)

right and my 60 lb bow is flinging fmjs at the same speed as your 70 lb bow oh and with a heavier arrow...dnt know about you but i would like to see a bow with enough of an ibo to get a 400 plus arrow over 300 fps like i have now or there is really no reason to change for less ke see what i mean .,..thats how i look at it anyway


bcbow1971 said:


> My 28" 70# Athens shoots a 377 grain arrow at 305 fps and smooth as butter!!! Yes I had an Omen that had one pin out to 45 yards but my shoulder paid for it....even the new Evos are better but no where near as smooth as my Athens!! I would rather take my Smooth bow that blew through the past 4 deer I shot with them, 3 of them at 58#'s!!!


----------



## -bowfreak- (Oct 18, 2006)

bambikiller said:


> right and my 60 lb bow is flinging fmjs at the same speed as your 70 lb bow oh and with a heavier arrow...dnt know about you but i would like to see a bow with enough of an ibo to get a 400 plus arrow over 300 fps like i have now or there is really no reason to change for less ke see what i mean .,..thats how i look at it anyway


Just get an Omen and be done with it. Then you will be a better shot than Dave Cousins.


----------



## bambikiller (Feb 27, 2004)

first of i wasnt talking to you about it...and getting an omen is on the short list...however my point was why spend more money on a bow that produces less ke, less speed ect...not saying my evo is the end all bow but it is a nice median between speed and smooth...and its used for more than just hunting..and i wasnt saying the recluse wasnt a good bow, it is actually really sweet in my opinion but slow for me i only have 29 in draw, i wasnt gifted with 31 in draw monkey arms to obtain speeds outa lower ibo bows...and again i know speed isnt everything but it doesnt hurt either


-bowfreak- said:


> Just get an Omen and be done with it. Then you will be a better shot than Dave Cousins.


----------



## bcbow1971 (Oct 24, 2007)

bambikiller said:


> first of i wasnt talking to you about it...and getting an omen is on the short list...however my point was why spend more money on a bow that produces less ke, less speed ect...not saying my evo is the end all bow but it is a nice median between speed and smooth...and its used for more than just hunting..and i wasnt saying the recluse wasnt a good bow, it is actually really sweet in my opinion but slow for me i only have 29 in draw, i wasnt gifted with 31 in draw monkey arms to obtain speeds outa lower ibo bows...and again i know speed isnt everything but it doesnt hurt either


Well please leave the my bow is better than yours in another section please. I tell my shooters and friends speed is nice but is mainly for the ones who can't judge yardage as good......there it helps. My Ibex shoots at close to 80ft pounds of KE and that is way more than I need.


----------



## bambikiller (Feb 27, 2004)

i never once said my bow was better...havent shot or even seen the recluse finished yet...and i even complimented what i have seen of the recluse...i was just hoping for it to be in 340 ibo range ...so whats your problem???


bcbow1971 said:


> Well please leave the my bow is better than yours in another section please. I tell my shooters and friends speed is nice but is mainly for the ones who can't judge yardage as good......there it helps. My Ibex shoots at close to 80ft pounds of KE and that is way more than I need.


----------



## lavazhole (Jul 30, 2005)

rodney, love love love this.

next time make it a sticky so all the db's don't ruin it. 

I think it would be cool to offer a tour and you could follow your bow being built like they do w/ cars. 

my next rig w/ be an athens.


----------



## bcbow1971 (Oct 24, 2007)

bambikiller said:


> i never once said my bow was better...havent shot or even seen the recluse finished yet...and i even complimented what i have seen of the recluse...i was just hoping for it to be in 340 ibo range ...so whats your problem???


No Problem. The final numbers are not out but I know from the last few years with Athens that yes if it says 337(like Afflixtion) it will do 337 IBO. Mine Afflixtion will shoot 317 at 67#'s and that is over IBO and that is with stock strings and my tweaking not not being shipped out. If the Recluse IBO is 335 for say I am sure I can get it to 340 IBO but my pin gap is well close enough.


----------



## SlothShot (Mar 19, 2011)

How's the bow coming along?


----------



## shooter6687 (Mar 28, 2006)

Love the new riser.... cant wait to see it all together ...Love them Athens


----------



## pjridge (Jul 22, 2003)

Looks good rodney. Lookin forward to trying one. In the mean time I will enjoy my Acc 32.


----------



## jrr051468 (Oct 14, 2011)

bambikiller said:


> i never once said my bow was better...havent shot or even seen the recluse finished yet...and i even complimented what i have seen of the recluse...i was just hoping for it to be in 340 ibo range ...so whats your problem???



That's what I was wondering.... dang, you guys are super defensive!

Obviously, we are/were interested in the Recluse or we wouldn't have been following along with the rest of ya'll. Why is it so hard to admit, even though it MAY BE a super nice drawing/shooting bow, that it's NO REAL IMPROVEMENT over so many bows already on the market? We were hoping that it would be. Nobody has slammed or hated on the bow. It's surely going to be a sharp bow. We've merely made the comment and pointed out that there is nothing really new or special about it. I LOOKS and SOUNDS like a really good bow. That said, my question stands... WHY would someone that doesn't shoot an Athens look at this bow and say that there's enough special about it to the point that it would make them switch brands? Please, someone with a little sense try to answer this.

You guys are killing me...


----------



## ozzz (Jul 30, 2010)

Not born yet?

This is a long labor!


----------



## -bowfreak- (Oct 18, 2006)

bambikiller said:


> first of i wasnt talking to you about it...and getting an omen is on the short list...however my point was why spend more money on a bow that produces less ke, less speed ect...not saying my evo is the end all bow but it is a nice median between speed and smooth...and its used for more than just hunting..and i wasnt saying the recluse wasnt a good bow, it is actually really sweet in my opinion but slow for me i only have 29 in draw, i wasnt gifted with 31 in draw monkey arms to obtain speeds outa lower ibo bows...and again i know speed isnt everything but it doesnt hurt either


I am not surprised the Omen is on your short list. The point I was making is that you are telling us all the negatives of a bow that you have never shot based on specs. This thread is a simply a reveal for those who are interested in the Recluse.


----------



## flatlineks (Nov 26, 2009)

Backstrapz said:


> Doesnt do anything for me.. I like cams on my bows..


Lol


----------



## South Man (Jul 12, 2008)

rutjunky said:


> Hey rodney. Is athens at the A.T.A. show?


He's being a recluse!


----------



## maufenkamp (Dec 21, 2011)

The trolls are turning on each other...

Cool riser on the bow! I'll bet all those guys who are into the whole "blackout" look will buy 'em hand over fist.


----------



## VAHUNTER01 (Dec 6, 2010)

jrr051468 said:


> That's what I was wondering.... dang, you guys are super defensive!
> 
> Obviously, we are/were interested in the Recluse or we wouldn't have been following along with the rest of ya'll. Why is it so hard to admit, even though it MAY BE a super nice drawing/shooting bow, that it's NO REAL IMPROVEMENT over so many bows already on the market? We were hoping that it would be. Nobody has slammed or hated on the bow. It's surely going to be a sharp bow. We've merely made the comment and pointed out that there is nothing really new or special about it. I LOOKS and SOUNDS like a really good bow. That said, my question stands... WHY would someone that doesn't shoot an Athens look at this bow and say that there's enough special about it to the point that it would make them switch brands? Please, someone with a little sense try to answer this.
> 
> You guys are killing me...


i will be switching to Athens ASAP.
I shot the Afflixtion a couple days ago. super smooth draw,solid back wall,quiet and very accurate.
Hopefully the Recluse will compare.
at 335 fps with a 7"BH is very good.the Recluse will be my primary 3D and hunting bow.
if it performs as good as i know it will look it will be a real shooter.


----------



## faston2 (Dec 19, 2008)

jrr051468 said:


> WHY would someone that doesn't shoot an Athens look at this bow and say that there's enough special about it to the point that it would make them switch brands? Please, someone with a little sense try to answer this.
> 
> You guys are killing me...


You look because you're interested. You try one out because your interested. You buy one if your interest is satisfied. You don't buy one if you're not satisfied. 








That's it. I'm writing a book on the philosophies of life.


----------



## completepassthru (Feb 3, 2008)

I am puzzled why some think 335ibo is slow? I guarantee you a person cannot tell the difference in a bow shooting 335 or 350 unless they chrono'ed it. I had a customer come in talking about how he was smoking so many deer with his bow shooting 300fps. I knew the bow was not shooting 300fps. I ask him if he had chrono'ed his bow and he said no but he knew it had to be shooting 300fps. I weighed his arrow, looked at what was on his string, checked his poundage, and told him the bow was shooting 275fps. He said no way and how could i just guess and tell him that. I shot the bow through the chrono, 276fps! He could not believe it and wanted to sell his bow because it was not shooting 300fps. A minute earlier he was killing everything walking with the bow but now was ready to sell it. All because of a number.

335fps is not slow and will do the job anyday.


----------



## jrr051468 (Oct 14, 2011)

completepassthu said:


> I am puzzled why some think 335ibo is slow? I guarantee you a person cannot tell the difference in a bow shooting 335 or 350 unless they chrono'ed it. I had a customer come in talking about how he was smoking so many deer with his bow shooting 300fps. I knew the bow was not shooting 300fps. I ask him if he had chrono'ed his bow and he said no but he knew it had to be shooting 300fps. I weighed his arrow, looked at what was on his string, checked his poundage, and told him the bow was shooting 275fps. He said no way and how could i just guess and tell him that. I shot the bow through the chrono, 276fps! He could not believe it and wanted to sell his bow because it was not shooting 300fps. A minute earlier he was killing everything walking with the bow but now was ready to sell it. All because of a number.
> 
> 335fps is not slow and will do the job anyday.


Who said it was and wouldn't?


----------



## outdoorsman193 (Nov 20, 2008)

-bowfreak- said:


> Darton made the Lighting eons ago. It would shoot close to if not better than 330 IBO. If you are basing advancements in archery based on speed you could have basically quit buying bows in the 90s. Yes there are some fast bows now but there truly has been very little advancement as far as speed goes.
> 
> If you are looking for blistering speed only you may never be interested in an Athens as that is not the direction of the company. If you are looking for a bow that is "only" 98% as fast as the fastest bows with the same brace height/ATAs, have an awesome draw cycle, are easy to tune and are offered in any custom finish you can dream of there is no other choice to my knowledge.


First, I'm not bashing anyone. I feel like companies are pacing thereselves in order to keep us on our toes. I know there have not been many huge advancements lately, merely perfecting what we have. 

Secondly, I can't fully agree with your second statement. Yes, I realize that this is going to be a great bow and anyone would be lucky to have one. I was getting at the fact that some people can't see spending big bucks on a bow when they can pick up a used bow that is as good. I'll use my katera as an example. The z3 cam system is known for being one of the smoothest cams of all time. On top of that, it has a ibo of 330 and has a great back wall. The only "problem" with the bow is the mass weight. I put this in quotations because everyone knows more weight equates to more stability. 
Now that bow, as I have stated, is 3 years old. If I was not on any shooting staff, especially in this economy, I couldn't see spending that much on a bow that's almost exactly what I have. 
This is why archery, IMO, is going down hill. The used bow market is going up due to slow advancements in bow manufacturers.


----------



## camelcluch (Aug 25, 2009)

Love the looks so far. Keep the pix coming please.


----------



## hartofthethumb (Aug 5, 2008)

That riser looks sweet... very nice!


----------



## -bowfreak- (Oct 18, 2006)

Guys.....Do you really think companies are pacing themselves and they are waiting to release the that 400 fps bow with a super smooth draw cycle? If you do you are off base. Based on the materials available we are pretty much at max speed when shootability is considered. I am not saying that 4 or 5 fps or even 10 fps isn't going to be squeezed out but there is not going to be a huge change in speed advancements until materials change. Each component has its own physical limitations as to how much speed it can churn out. You can take a set of cams, say Elite cams, and put them on any configuration of bows and those cams are only going to generate so much speed. There is no Holy Grail.


----------



## champus (May 28, 2006)

rodney482 said:


> cutting the other side,,,,,



Hmmm, looks like an extruded profile, or ???????????????


----------



## champus (May 28, 2006)

champus said:


> Hmmm, looks like an extruded profile, or ???????????????


Sorry, this question was already posted and answered !!!


----------



## bcbow1971 (Oct 24, 2007)

Well lets just say that the Recluse is NOT just the same bow and specs as the rest. It is similar in size to a 32Accomplice and speed as the rest of the Athens give or take a few FPS.....But it has a more popular and proven grip than the current 32, I am sure the TRSC wil be available(which my Afflixtion has and is a great item) and I am betting more past parralel limbs like the Ibex and Afflixtion that makes them Athens dead in the hands. Weight wise I would say close to the same weight as the Ibex but 2" ATA longer......My Ibex weighs less than the Carbon matrix but my setup right now for indoor 3D on my Ibex is 6lbs 11 ozs due to all the front and rear stabilizers.....but with a hunting stabilizer that weighs 14ozs my Ibex still only weighs 5.5 pounds with a quiver ad 5 arrows!!!! 


As far as why someone would go to Athens two statements:
Smooth draw and solid back wall
Best Customer Service I have found in a bow company

But IMHO there may be better bows out there for some people and I am sure I could find another bow that suits my needs if I ever were to leave Athens but for now I can't see myself going anywhere else. Remember guys 90% of bow owners don't buy a bow to fit them they buy it because of peer pressure, brand loyalty and or Celebrity/advertisement. Trust me I was one of them for a long time.....then I learned that I found a bow that is better and once I learned how to work on my own equipment I realized how most dealers are about making a dollar than to sell you what you need!! I am by far the best bow Tech in the world but I know what works and I am not brand loyal to any company. But I will ONLY SHOOT and SHOOT FOR a company the 100% believe in and use!!! 

So lets stop this its nothing new or this and that and lets keep this what the thread is all about:


The birth of a recluse


----------



## rutjunky (May 22, 2011)

Hell yeah!!!!


----------



## Okie101 (Nov 1, 2009)

outdoorsman193 said:


> First, I'm not bashing anyone. I feel like companies are pacing thereselves in order to keep us on our toes. I know there have not been many huge advancements lately, merely perfecting what we have.
> 
> Secondly, I can't fully agree with your second statement. Yes, I realize that this is going to be a great bow and anyone would be lucky to have one. I was getting at the fact that some people can't see spending big bucks on a bow when they can pick up a used bow that is as good. I'll use my katera as an example. The z3 cam system is known for being one of the smoothest cams of all time. On top of that, it has a ibo of 330 and has a great back wall. The only "problem" with the bow is the mass weight. I put this in quotations because everyone knows more weight equates to more stability.
> Now that bow, as I have stated, is 3 years old. If I was not on any shooting staff, especially in this economy, I couldn't see spending that much on a bow that's almost exactly what I have.
> This is why archery, IMO, is going down hill. The used bow market is going up due to slow advancements in bow manufacturers.


Thats's the key word here. The reason to me that the Recluse is different is the "grip" compared to the accomplice, which are almost the same spec bow..... Read alot of threads where some (non stafferes) would have the accomplice if it had a different grip. It's good to see Athens listen and take that into consideration.

Just because a bow (archery in general) doesn't meet certain people's expectations, doesn't mean it's going down hill.


----------



## rock77 (Apr 7, 2007)

Maybe Athens Should just perform a C-Section and get the bow out. LOL!!!!!!


----------



## -bowfreak- (Oct 18, 2006)

rock77 said:


> Maybe Athens Should just perform a C-Section and get the bow out. LOL!!!!!!


:clap:


----------



## MidMoJeff (Jul 24, 2009)

bambikiller said:


> right and my 60 lb bow is flinging fmjs at the same speed as your 70 lb bow oh and with a heavier arrow...dnt know about you but i would like to see a bow with enough of an ibo to get a 400 plus arrow over 300 fps like i have now or there is really no reason to change for less ke see what i mean .,..thats how i look at it anyway


Check my sig...30" draw 70# Afflixtion 440gr arrow at 310fps! The Ibex I had before the Afflixtion was shooting a 436gr arrow at 303fps...and this with the smooth draw that I have come to love about the Athens bows.


----------



## coaldigger (Sep 15, 2009)

bambikiller said:


> i thought the recluse was a quick little spider, i was wrong


Yep...the "Recluse" is not known to be a "Fast" spider but is known to be Deadly:wink:



bambikiller said:


> i never once said my bow was better...havent shot or even seen the recluse finished yet...and i even complimented what i have seen of the recluse...i was just hoping for it to be in 340 ibo range ...so whats your problem???


340fps....you will not be able to tell the difference between 335~340fps unless you were shooting over the Chrono & even then whats 5fps ? 



completepassthu said:


> I am puzzled why some think 335ibo is slow? I guarantee you a person cannot tell the difference in a bow shooting 335 or 350 unless they chrono'ed it. I had a customer come in talking about how he was smoking so many deer with his bow shooting 300fps. I knew the bow was not shooting 300fps. I ask him if he had chrono'ed his bow and he said no but he knew it had to be shooting 300fps. I weighed his arrow, looked at what was on his string, checked his poundage, and told him the bow was shooting 275fps. He said no way and how could i just guess and tell him that. I shot the bow through the chrono, 276fps! He could not believe it and wanted to sell his bow because it was not shooting 300fps. A minute earlier he was killing everything walking with the bow but now was ready to sell it. All because of a number.
> 
> 335fps is not slow and will do the job anyday.


I think a bow that IBO's in the 330's is a fast bow.....no it's not a "Speed Bow" like the Omen Pro, Destroyer350, MonsterXLR8...etc but yes 335FPS is still a Fast bow!

I think the Recluse looks sweet ! I guess I need to start trying to locate a dealer in my area & look into some of these Athens bows, I've never seen one in person but I hear alot of good things about'em !


----------



## VAHUNTER01 (Dec 6, 2010)

rock77 said:


> Maybe Athens Should just perform a C-Section and get the bow out. LOL!!!!!!


thats pretty funny lol


----------



## bcbow1971 (Oct 24, 2007)

coaldigger said:


> I think the Recluse looks sweet ! I guess I need to start trying to locate a dealer in my area & look into some of these Athens bows, I've never seen one in person but I hear alot of good things about'em !


Where are you located? I will have mine you can shoot but I live in Central KY off I-65 around Elizabethtown.


----------



## voodoofire1 (Jan 24, 2006)

Nice looking riser!!, I have a couple questions and could have called, but figure here you can answer them at your leisure without me bothering you while you work.........I shot with a fella at the R-100 in Wabash this year that had I believe an accomplice, I didn't shoot it, but I was very impressed by what I saw and didn't hear.....I'm primarily a trad shooter and build my own T/D longbows....I have to shoot trad above 70# due to some serious neck issues and my chosen bows are between 80-90#'s........ how heavy a bow do you or can you make?...and are these bows overbuilt to some degree to handle the added stress of heavier weights? now even though I'm a trad shooter, I did shoot compounds for 25+years and shooting since I was a very little kid, my father was a champion field archer, and I'll be turning 52 here in a few months.....


----------



## bcbow1971 (Oct 24, 2007)

voodoofire1 said:


> Nice looking riser!!, I have a couple questions and could have called, but figure here you can answer them at your leisure without me bothering you while you work.........I shot with a fella at the R-100 in Wabash this year that had I believe an accomplice, I didn't shoot it, but I was very impressed by what I saw and didn't hear.....I'm primarily a trad shooter and build my own T/D longbows....I have to shoot trad above 70# due to some serious neck issues and my chosen bows are between 80-90#'s........ how heavy a bow do you or can you make?...and are these bows overbuilt to some degree to handle the added stress of heavier weights? now even though I'm a trad shooter, I did shoot compounds for 25+years and shooting since I was a very little kid, my father was a champion field archer, and I'll be turning 52 here in a few months.....



What color was the bow at teh R100? I shot my Predator Camo Hunting bow with my T-shaped Vendetta Stabilizer there and shot along side a trad guy. Well to answer your question we have a guy in Canada that has a 100# 32" Accomplice!!! So 80# limbs is easy!!!!


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

Recluse shoots great!


----------



## crow1 (Mar 2, 2009)

Pics please!


----------



## VAHUNTER01 (Dec 6, 2010)

rodney482 said:


> Recluse shoots great!


COME ON RODNEY!!! is that all you'r going to give up?? 
i want to hear everything from the time you hooked the release until you pulled the trigger


----------



## IsHeBreathing? (Feb 11, 2011)

rodney482 said:


> Recluse shoots great!


What the heck you think youre doing man, you cant say that without a picture!

Besides, I may give on the cam specific if his grades are high enough.


----------



## camelcluch (Aug 25, 2009)

rock77 said:


> Maybe Athens Should just perform a C-Section and get the bow out. LOL!!!!!!


That really did make me laugh out loud.


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

VAHUNTER01 said:


> COME ON RODNEY!!! is that all you'r going to give up??
> i want to hear everything from the time you hooked the release until you pulled the trigger


Bow feels awesome in hand! Grip is perfect!

Butter smooth draw cycle with solid wall and nice amount of valley
very little vibration ( i was shooting it with a cable rod not the trcs)


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

camelcluch said:


> That really did make me laugh out loud.


We lol'd today when we read that.


----------



## JHENS87 (Nov 7, 2009)

dang rodney. I'm bow shopping and your not making this easy. feel free to pm me with the details of the 2012 lineup


----------



## Arky1cam (Jan 3, 2008)

rodney482 said:


> Bow feels awesome in hand! Grip is perfect!
> 
> Butter smooth draw cycle with solid wall and nice amount of valley
> very little vibration ( i was shooting it with a cable rod not the trcs)


Bows in the spec range have gotten increasingly quiet over the last few years.....How is the Recluse sounding? better than previous offerings?

GT


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

We took the riser and put a cable rod on
it and some barnsdales to do some testing.

Here is a low quality camera phone pic
I snuck out with.

The bow is going to perform even better
with the new TRCS.


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

Arky1cam said:


> Bows in the spec range have gotten increasingly quiet over the last few years.....How is the Recluse sounding? better than previous offerings?
> 
> GT


Ever heard a spider walking?


----------



## Bryan Thacker (Jan 27, 2011)

rodney482 said:


> We took the riser and put a cable rod on
> it and some barnsdales to do some testing.
> 
> Here is a low quality camera phone pic
> ...


Finally...lol.Looks good.I. do have a ? though...IF this is the finished product won't it still be 2-3 months before it will reach the customer?Not sure if I can wait that long.hahaha Good luck to Athens,glad everyone can see a picture now.


----------



## voodoofire1 (Jan 24, 2006)

bcbow1971 said:


> What color was the bow at teh R100? I shot my Predator Camo Hunting bow with my T-shaped Vendetta Stabilizer there and shot along side a trad guy. Well to answer your question we have a guy in Canada that has a 100# 32" Accomplice!!! So 80# limbs is easy!!!!


It was black, I can't recall his name but said he didn't live to far from athens.. like 5 or 10 min. if I'm remembering correctly, and 100# er is great!..... but I have to woder what the atrition rate is for a bow that heavy, I shot Oneidas for 6 years till I got tired of wearing them......80-90 would be fine.....are they special order, and if so what else can be specially done with them? anyplace I can see some custom pics?


----------



## Alpha Burnt (Sep 12, 2005)

Is that Kevin Strother drawing the bow in the pic?


----------



## VAHUNTER01 (Dec 6, 2010)

Bryan Thacker said:


> Finally...lol.Looks good.I. do have a ? though...IF this is the finished product won't it still be 2-3 months before it will reach the customer?Not sure if I can wait that long.hahaha Good luck to Athens,glad everyone can see a picture now.


i have been wondering the same thing....
the Recluse does look great with limbs attached!!!! cant wait to shoot one!!!
thanks for the pic!!!!


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

Bryan Thacker said:


> Finally...lol.Looks good.I. do have a ? though...IF this is the finished product won't it still be 2-3 months before it will reach the customer?Not sure if I can wait that long.hahaha Good luck to Athens,glad everyone can see a picture now.


Weeks not months.

In just a couple days we went from a
CAD drawing to drawing it back and 
shooting it.

The time consuming portion of
bringing this bow to market was done months ago.

We just had to stop working on it to
work on another contract.


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

Alpha Burnt said:


> Is that Kevin Strother drawing the bow in the pic?


No thats Jason Hudkins, CEO of Athens.

He will be flattered you thought his arms
were the size of Kevins.. lol


----------



## Bryan Thacker (Jan 27, 2011)

rodney482 said:


> Weeks not months.
> 
> In just a couple days we went from a
> CAD drawing to drawing it back and
> ...


That's awesome...will be shooting this one for sure.Thanks .


----------



## rdraper_3 (Jul 28, 2006)

The Recluse looks great Rodney! Atehns DOES make a great shooting bow!!! I'll be holding out for another month or so until they get released. I'm in the market for another new bow.


----------



## ghost trail (Sep 7, 2006)

What about a time frame for the other new 2012's


----------



## BowHunter4Lif (Jul 23, 2009)

Wish you guys had a presence in Oregon Rodney.... I want to shoot one!

Where is the closest dealer to Albany, OR, anybody know? I can't get on the website from work....


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

ghost trail said:


> What about a time frame for the other new 2012's


Already started on them.


----------



## rutjunky (May 22, 2011)

rodney482 said:


> Ever heard a spider walking?


i have....it sounds like a mouse fart. Very cool bow man.


----------



## rdraper_3 (Jul 28, 2006)

Will they have the option of the TRCS cable guard like the Afflixtion?


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

rdraper_3 said:


> Will they have the option of the TRCS cable guard like the Afflixtion?


They will have a TRCS.. that system flat out
performs! I just set up a new Afflixtion and
could not believe how fast it shot perfect bullet
holes.


----------



## rdraper_3 (Jul 28, 2006)

rodney482 said:


> They will have a TRCS.. that system flat out
> performs! I just set up a new Afflixtion and
> could not believe how fast it shot perfect bullet
> holes.




That's good news! I'm loving my Afflixtion!! I'm getting 328fps with mine set at 62# 30" and a 312 grain CXL Pro 350 and I still haven't really done any fine tuning yet. Just had new string and cables built for it last week and haven't shot it much. Not sure if it has much more left in it or not but I'd like to see if it.


----------



## BowHunter4Lif (Jul 23, 2009)

BowHunter4Lif said:


> Wish you guys had a presence in Oregon Rodney.... I want to shoot one!
> 
> Where is the closest dealer to Albany, OR, anybody know? I can't get on the website from work....


Really??? Nobody??? LOL


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

BowHunter4Lif said:


> Really??? Nobody??? LOL


Whats your zip?


----------



## BowHunter4Lif (Jul 23, 2009)

97322


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

BowHunter4Lif said:


> 97322


----------



## BowHunter4Lif (Jul 23, 2009)

Thanks Rodney!

Did wholesale just pick up Athens, as far as I knew they have never carried athens before?


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

BowHunter4Lif said:


> Thanks Rodney!
> 
> Did wholesale just pick up Athens, as far as I knew they have never carried athens before?



We picked them up last year.


----------



## BowHunter4Lif (Jul 23, 2009)

rodney482 said:


> We picked them up last year.


Got it! That explains why I didn't remember seeing Athens there when I worked there. I am headed up to Salem this weekend so I am going to shoot what they have, their bow selection is pretty limited. Do you know what models they stock by chance?


----------



## ozzz (Jul 30, 2010)

So is it officially born now? Did you cut the umbilical cord Rdoney?


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

without TRCS
limb pockets are still being worked on
grip is not done


----------



## JHENS87 (Nov 7, 2009)

Nice lookin bow rodney


----------



## rutjunky (May 22, 2011)

Wow rodney. Thats so bad azz. Need a kansas staff shooter?


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

rutjunky said:


> Wow rodney. Thats so bad azz. Need a kansas staff shooter?


email me [email protected]


----------



## BowHunter4Lif (Jul 23, 2009)

That thing looks SICK!!!! Now I want one just cuz it looks cool lol! I hope Wholesale will be carrying it this year.


----------



## hunter41606 (Jan 13, 2008)

Did I miss specs or are those to come? Thanks in advance


----------



## whack n stack (Dec 23, 2007)

rodney482 said:


> without TRCS
> limb pockets are still being worked on
> grip is not done


Well done Athens!


----------



## IsHeBreathing? (Feb 11, 2011)

Rodney, how many months(?) off on the bow(s), estimate? Wanting to see when to come over for a tour but dont want to short change myself and miss any of the 2012 lineup. Figuring it will be near impossible to not grab one up on the way out the door...


----------



## Bryan Thacker (Jan 27, 2011)

Sick!


----------



## Cdpkook132 (Jul 8, 2009)

Man that is a good lookin bow! Too bad I still have yet to see an Athens in person! I have shot elite and I hear they are a lot alike. Like an elite with a Hoyt grip?


Sent from my Verizon iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VAHUNTER01 (Dec 6, 2010)

rodney482 said:


> without TRCS
> limb pockets are still being worked on
> grip is not done


that is one fine looking bow!!!
i know the grip is not finished.but did i read that it will have a rubber texture??


----------



## whack n stack (Dec 23, 2007)

Cdpkook132 said:


> Man that is a good lookin bow! Too bad I still have yet to see an Athens in person! I have shot elite and I hear they are a lot alike. Like an elite with a Hoyt grip?
> 
> 
> Sent from my Verizon iPhone using Tapatalk


The grip is no where near a Hoyt's. It's way slimmer. Athen's, and New Breeds have tremendous grips!


----------



## IsHeBreathing? (Feb 11, 2011)

Im thinking polished like a mirror then a smoked black anodize.


----------



## Cdpkook132 (Jul 8, 2009)

whack n' stack said:


> The grip is no where near a Hoyt's. It's way slimmer. Athen's, and New Breeds have tremendous grips!


I am talking Hoyt's target grip like on my pro elite.

Is it Like pse's best grip? Like I said I would love to shoot an Athens in my draw length at some point.


Sent from my Verizon iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

VAHUNTER01 said:


> that is one fine looking bow!!!
> i know the grip is not finished.but did i read that it will have a rubber texture??


Inlayed wood.. it will look awesome!!!


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

2 of my favorite grips were the hoyt Ultra elite
and the Apex 7.... Those bows had a lot of influence
on Jason and I when we designed the Exceed
grip.. the recluse is similar to the Exceed except
better.


----------



## pete32 (Jan 16, 2010)

nice looking but i think i liked the look of it in the first pic better.....


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

pete32 said:


> nice looking but i think i liked the look of it in the first pic better.....


What pic?


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

im loving the look of that grip.


----------



## DustyRx (Jul 10, 2008)

I didn't think I would like that riser from looking at previous "tease" pics but man, that is a really nice looking bow! Good job Athens!


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

sawtoothscream said:


> im loving the look of that grip.


Just wait till we have them machined out
with the wood layed in... the wood will have
a laser engraved spider theme


----------



## South Man (Jul 12, 2008)

Nice looking bow Rodney. What is the ATA?


----------



## VAHUNTER01 (Dec 6, 2010)

south man said:


> nice looking bow rodney. What is the ata?


32" ata


----------



## voodoofire1 (Jan 24, 2006)

bcbow1971, thank you for responding to my first post...............but I was looking for a more in depth answer to my questions, evidently they're not important enough to answer by anyone else...... and that's a big no no with me, I really wanted to keep my money with a fellow Indiana bowyer........I guess that fella I shot with was right..........so I'll look elswhere......Thanks, didn't mean to bother you fellas.


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

voodoofire1 said:


> bcbow1971, thank you for responding to my first post...............but I was looking for a more in depth answer to my questions, evidently they're not important enough to answer by anyone else...... and that's a big no no with me, I really wanted to keep my money with a fellow Indiana bowyer........I guess that fella I shot with was right..........so I'll look elswhere......Thanks, didn't mean to bother you fellas.


?? what exactly are you asking


----------



## IsHeBreathing? (Feb 11, 2011)

voodoofire1 said:


> bcbow1971, thank you for responding to my first post...............but I was looking for a more in depth answer to my questions, evidently they're not important enough to answer by anyone else...... and that's a big no no with me, I really wanted to keep my money with a fellow Indiana bowyer........I guess that fella I shot with was right..........so I'll look elswhere......Thanks, didn't mean to bother you fellas.




The,thread has started moving pretty fast since pics started showing up again, Rodney or another represenative may have missed your post.

A private message to Rodney is the best way to get an answer from him.


----------



## VAHUNTER01 (Dec 6, 2010)

IsHeBreathing? said:


> The,thread has started moving pretty fast since pics started showing up again, Rodney or another represenative may have missed your post.
> 
> A private message to Rodney is the best way to get an answer from him.


AGREED if Rodney would have seen your post he would have responded


----------



## -bowfreak- (Oct 18, 2006)

rodney482 said:


> 2 of my favorite grips were the hoyt Ultra elite
> and the Apex 7.... Those bows had a lot of influence
> on Jason and I when we designed the Exceed
> grip.. *the recluse is similar to the Exceed except
> better*.


...o.k. now you have my attention. I am hoping the big brother will carry the same grip? :dontknow:



DustyRx said:


> I didn't think I would like that riser from looking at previous "tease" pics but man, that is a really nice looking bow! Good job Athens!


I love your signature. :thumbs_up


----------



## nitroteam (Jun 27, 2010)

voodoofire1 said:


> Nice looking riser!!, I have a couple questions and could have called, but figure here you can answer them at your leisure without me bothering you while you work.........I shot with a fella at the R-100 in Wabash this year that had I believe an accomplice, I didn't shoot it, but I was very impressed by what I saw and didn't hear.....I'm primarily a trad shooter and build my own T/D longbows....I h
> ave to shoot trad above 70# due to some serious neck issues and my chosen bows are between 80-90#'s........ how heavy a bow do you or can you make?...and are these bows overbuilt to some degree to handle the added stress of heavier weights? now even though I'm a trad shooter, I did shoot compounds for 25+years and shooting since I was a very little kid, my father was a champion field archer, and I'll be turning 52 here in a few months.....


This was his original question 


We have staffers with 80,90&,100 pound limbs so yes it is very possible to have what you are looking for.


----------



## rutjunky (May 22, 2011)

rodney482 said:


> email me [email protected]


email sent.


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

voodoofire1 said:


> bcbow1971, thank you for responding to my first post...............but I was looking for a more in depth answer to my questions, evidently they're not important enough to answer by anyone else...... and that's a big no no with me, I really wanted to keep my money with a fellow Indiana bowyer........I guess that fella I shot with was right..........so I'll look elswhere......Thanks, didn't mean to bother you fellas.


The Accomplice 32 is capable of 100# limbs.

This bow was actually built for Joella Bates who
was attempting to become the first lady
bowhunter to take Africas big 5.

We were very happy to help her achieve
this goal.


----------



## ravensgait (Sep 23, 2006)

Cool looking riser!




flatline said:


> Lol


Like myself he was probably thinking of Recluse stick bows, makers of some of the fastest recurves and longbows out there . Randy


----------



## voodoofire1 (Jan 24, 2006)

No not the Recluse stickbows at all, I am very familiar with those, but hardly a fan...........No my major concern with the Athens heavy bows is if they are built with the same components as say a 50# er... I'd like to know if they are built to a more exacting standard, and maybe have a little more meat in areas where issues may surface with heavier bows and the added strain involved.......some companies use dated cams and other things in their heavier bows... and the speeds they produce don't reflect the current technology, now what I'm interested in is a top flight bow, with a heavy draw weight that takes advantage of todays technology, I can find heavy bows with no problem, many companies offer them on special order.... but the performance seems a bit lacking when compared with their current offerings.....I already have a custom that's 80#@30 and shoots a 560gr. arrow at 310fps..... and it does it extremely well... but it sounds like a gun, and that I just can't deal with........and yes I may be a little paranoid about blow ups but i've pushed the limits many times in my almost 50 years of shooting, and I'd rather be within the limits on a heavy bow than pushing them...... sometimes the outcome can hurt pretty darn good.....I apologise if I ruffled any feathers.....


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

The limbs are special ordered from barnsdale

All of the other components are the same.

The Accomplice 32 is the only bow we offer
in 100#.. It has been tested in excess of 100#

I know Joella is quite fond of her bow
and was surprised how smooth it was
for 100#






voodoofire1 said:


> No not the Recluse stickbows at all, I am very familiar with those, but hardly a fan...........No my major concern with the Athens heavy bows is if they are built with the same components as say a 50# er... I'd like to know if they are built to a more exacting standard, and maybe have a little more meat in areas where issues may surface with heavier bows and the added strain involved.......some companies use dated cams and other things in their heavier bows... and the speeds they produce don't reflect the current technology, now what I'm interested in is a top flight bow, with a heavy draw weight that takes advantage of todays technology, I can find heavy bows with no problem, many companies offer them on special order.... but the performance seems a bit lacking when compared with their current offerings.....I already have a custom that's 80#@30 and shoots a 560gr. arrow at 310fps..... and it does it extremely well... but it sounds like a gun, and that I just can't deal with........and yes I may be a little paranoid about blow ups but i've pushed the limits many times in my almost 50 years of shooting, and I'd rather be within the limits on a heavy bow than pushing them...... sometimes the outcome can hurt pretty darn good.....I apologise if I ruffled any feathers.....


----------



## 2Backcountry (Jun 23, 2010)

Rodney very nice bud! what does the Recluse weight? and can you say if there is any changes to the 2012 Ibex? such as a possible TRCS cable guard option?


----------



## King (Dec 8, 2002)

That's one incredible looking bow. Nicely done Athens!


----------



## Cdpkook132 (Jul 8, 2009)

GTO or Recluse......

That is the question


Sent from my Verizon iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pete32 (Jan 16, 2010)

the pic that was in the other thread in color the drawing of the bow. it looked like it had more parallel limbs and better or cleaner limb pockets... im...whats the specs on this guy?


----------



## rdraper_3 (Jul 28, 2006)

I can't wait for the new models to be released! I'm going to be buying a new Athens this year and want to hold out until all the new models come out. I prefer a longer ATA bow but the Recluse is very tempting because I hunt from a ground blind a lot of the time.


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

2Backcountry said:


> Rodney very nice bud! what does the Recluse weight? and can you say if there is any changes to the 2012 Ibex? such as a possible TRCS cable guard option?


It will have the trcs.

hoping for less than 4lbs

32ish
7ish


----------



## VAHUNTER01 (Dec 6, 2010)

rdraper_3 said:


> I can't wait for the new models to be released! I'm going to be buying a new Athens this year and want to hold out until all the new models come out. I prefer a longer ATA bow but the Recluse is very tempting because I hunt from a ground blind a lot of the time.


i'm with you!!! cant wait to see what else Athens is bringing to the table. 
one thing is for sure. i will be shooting a Athens soon


----------



## rdraper_3 (Jul 28, 2006)

I have the Afflixtion right now but I'm in the market for a spot league bow, I know the Exceed is great and so is the Excell, but I'm holding out for the new models then I'll decide which one I'm buying


----------



## VAHUNTER01 (Dec 6, 2010)

rdraper_3 said:


> I have the Afflixtion right now but I'm in the market for a spot league bow, I know the Exceed is great and so is the Excell, but I'm holding out for the new models then I'll decide which one I'm buying


there was rumors or a target bow coming


----------



## rayzor43 (Apr 8, 2011)

We didn't go to the ATA this year either.


----------



## rayzor43 (Apr 8, 2011)

Oh yeah, great looking bow. I'm loving my Ibex. That Recluse may have to be my next.


----------



## MOA (Jan 22, 2011)

You know the wait on this thing kinda burned me up, not mad, just kinda lost intrest. But if I get a new bow this year that will be on the list. Rodney that is a pretty bow. Same cams as the Affliction?


----------



## MOA (Jan 22, 2011)

At 7ish and 32ish is this replacing the accomplice?


----------



## ChappyHOYT (Feb 26, 2009)

Looking good.


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

MOA said:


> At 7ish and 32ish is this replacing the accomplice?


No.. The 32 is the only bow we have that is capable of 100# limbs.


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

MOA said:


> You know the wait on this thing kinda burned me up, not mad, just kinda lost intrest. But if I get a new bow this year that will be on the list. Rodney that is a pretty bow. Same cams as the Affliction?


Same cams as the Exceed


----------



## nwjhl (Sep 8, 2009)

pumba said:


> well this is starting to be a fizzer are these going to be 2012 or the first of the 2013 bows to be released. People bagged boytech for trying to create hype on the release of their bows it seems that rodney is trying to take away from the bows that HAVE been released at the ATA show by starting this thread. I am not a fan boy have owned most bows from most of the manfacturers, just stating my opinion. I am sure the new bows will be as good as all of Athens other bows just sick of all the talk and no new bow.


Now Greg, if you would try an Athens bow you'd be hooked for life, have patience you'll be able to check out the Recluse when I get one. It will be worth the wait.


----------



## Athens_Tabman (Apr 18, 2011)

Great job Athens..... proud to be a part of it!!!


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

Heading to Athens tomorrow... hoping to have more pics and info.. :thumb:


----------



## camelcluch (Aug 25, 2009)

Can't wait. Everything looks good so far.


----------



## VAHUNTER01 (Dec 6, 2010)

ttt for a great Bow


----------



## MICCOX (Sep 28, 2008)

bump


----------



## rutjunky (May 22, 2011)

On the edge of my seat waiting to hear about the finished bow with tcrs and everything.


----------



## Bowtech's#1 (Feb 21, 2008)

Where's the new pics!?!?!


----------



## Beentown (May 14, 2006)

Bowtech's#1 said:


> Where's the new pics!?!?!


He said TOMORROW. lol


----------



## Bowtech's#1 (Feb 21, 2008)

Beentown said:


> He said TOMORROW. lol


Oops thought he wrote that last night. Can't wait.


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)




----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)




----------



## pumba (Sep 16, 2010)

here we go again pics of a riser and everyone starts to droole over how good it looks, just yanking everyones chains


----------



## oct71 (Sep 26, 2008)

pumba said:


> here we go again pics of a riser and everyone starts to droole over how good it looks, just yanking everyones chains


Pumba, don't you think that looks awesome? I'm drooling over that grip inlay. I like it when they yank my chain too!


----------



## VAHUNTER01 (Dec 6, 2010)

it will be one sweeeet lookin shooter for sure!!!


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

pumba said:


> here we go again pics of a riser and everyone starts to droole over how good it looks, just yanking everyones chains


Pumba,,, I said this thread was going to
show all the steps as we go along. Getting these
bows just right takes time. 

Should have the wood machined and layed
in tomorrow. Limb pockets are close as well.


----------



## ozzz (Jul 30, 2010)

Do we know the specs?


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

ozzz said:


> Do we know the specs?


32
7
330+


----------



## rutjunky (May 22, 2011)

U mean all u could squeeze out was 450 fps. Lol. Beautiful machine work on that riser.


----------



## pumba (Sep 16, 2010)

Yeah I know was just stiring everyone up I think it is a good idea to put pictures up, will have everyone fired up to buy one as soon as they hit the shelves. And it is interesting to see it coming along,


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

rutjunky said:


> U mean all u could squeeze out was 450 fps. Lol. Beautiful machine work on that riser.


lol.. u seen that.. lol


----------



## flatlineks (Nov 26, 2009)

This is not a sticky yet? Lol , i would like to shoot one!


----------



## jhabraham (Jan 21, 2010)

Looks sick! Can't wait to see the finished product.


----------



## ozzz (Jul 30, 2010)

So its the cosmetic changes that are going to make this bow worth it?


----------



## -bowfreak- (Oct 18, 2006)

ozzz said:


> So its the cosmetic changes that are going to make this bow worth it?


Why are you so obsessed with this thread considering you don't like anything about this bow?


----------



## nwjhl (Sep 8, 2009)

pumba said:


> Yeah I know was just stiring everyone up I think it is a good idea to put pictures up, will have everyone fired up to buy one as soon as they hit the shelves. And it is interesting to see it coming along,


You know you want one Greg, you've had the PSE for a couple of weeks now, must be time eo sell it and get a real bow. Go Athens.


----------



## Kahkon (Jul 22, 2009)

Has Athens always had multiple sight holes in the riser???


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

Kahkon said:


> Has Athens always had multiple sight holes in the riser???


The two lower holes are for the Cable rod and
or TRCS


----------



## Kahkon (Jul 22, 2009)

rodney482 said:


> The two lower holes are for the Cable rod and
> or TRCS


Ah, I will have to study an Athens bow more....Thanks for the insight Rodney.


----------



## VAHUNTER01 (Dec 6, 2010)

morning bump for the Recluse!!!!


----------



## alks456 (Apr 21, 2010)

rodney482 said:


> cutting the other side,,,,,


Is this finally a form to cast molten Alu into?


----------



## LeEarl (Jun 1, 2002)

Rodney, what is the distance from the throat of the grip to the center of the holes the rest bolts to?


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

alks456 said:


> Is this finally a form to cast molten Alu into?


No its an extrusion plate.


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

LeEarl said:


> Rodney, what is the distance from the throat of the grip to the center of the holes the rest bolts to?




Will measure for you. 

What are your thoughts?


----------



## LeEarl (Jun 1, 2002)

rodney482 said:


> Will measure for you.
> 
> What are your thoughts?


Just wondering the distance. I have been testing a lot of bows and measuring this distance to see how they feel when shooting. Love the look of the grip and hope other understand the importance of proper grip / hand placement when shooting.


----------



## bcbow1971 (Oct 24, 2007)

LeEarl said:


> Just wondering the distance. I have been testing a lot of bows and measuring this distance to see how they feel when shooting. Love the look of the grip and hope other understand the importance of proper grip / hand placement when shooting.


So true!!!


----------



## Wil (Aug 13, 2009)

I have to admit, this is too long and drawn out for me to watch... It drives me nuts! I am kind of looking forward to seeing the finished product though.


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

LeEarl said:


> Just wondering the distance. I have been testing a lot of bows and measuring this distance to see how they feel when shooting. Love the look of the grip and hope other understand the importance of proper grip / hand placement when shooting.


You have handled the exceed,, this is better


----------



## VAHUNTER01 (Dec 6, 2010)

Wil said:


> I have to admit, this is too long and drawn out for me to watch... It drives me nuts! I am kind of looking forward to seeing the finished product though.


patiance grasshopper. i'm sure it will be worth the wait


----------



## Wil (Aug 13, 2009)

VAHUNTER01 said:


> patiance grasshopper. i'm sure it will be worth the wait


Lol, who you callin a grasshopper, you turkey!


----------



## jrr051468 (Oct 14, 2011)

This reminds me of the feeling in the waiting room outside of the maternity ward when soon-to-be proud papa's are pacing holes in the floor... Guys standing around with that dazed, haunted look in their eyes... They know somethings coming... they've got a pretty good idea of what... and they're pretty sure they're gonna' love it... but the wait is killing them... Lol!


----------



## ozzz (Jul 30, 2010)

-bowfreak- said:


> Why are you so obsessed with this thread considering you don't like anything about this bow?


I like bows a lot.

I could like this bow a lot.

Plenty that can do 330+ at 7 and feel great doing it.

Im wondering what this bow is going to offer.


----------



## alks456 (Apr 21, 2010)

rodney482 said:


> No its an extrusion plate.


Could you describe in brief the steps of the whole process?
I can guess how it works but it's really interesting.


----------



## alks456 (Apr 21, 2010)

rodney482 said:


> Our custom shop can do just about anything.
> 
> We have our own dipping facility and
> access to tons patterns.
> ...


Respects for that.


----------



## rutjunky (May 22, 2011)

ozzz said:


> I like bows a lot.
> 
> I could like this bow a lot.
> 
> ...


Msrp is $799 but i doubt it would be much more than $700-$725 out the door.
athens coustomer service and warranty coupled with thir excellent business attitude is what sets their 330 ibo bow apart from everyone elses. Ive talked with rodney over emails and the way they treat coustomers is like equals. They are great to deal with and thats huge in my book.


----------



## jesses80 (Apr 17, 2011)

that thing would look sick in all black with red inlay in the riser.


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)




----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

grips. Afflixtion on left Recluse on right


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)




----------



## snoman4 (Jul 1, 2011)

Looking Good Rodney.

Can't wait to see the finished product so I can shoot it alongside an Obsession and the Insanity CPXL which are the three bows this year that intrigue me.


----------



## jrr051468 (Oct 14, 2011)

Just looking at the amount of mass difference, I bet it comes in under 3.8 lbs...


----------



## VAHUNTER01 (Dec 6, 2010)

Wil said:


> Lol, who you callin a grasshopper, you turkey!


lol


----------



## ozzyshane (Sep 19, 2004)

Hey Rodney how will the cable rod mount carnt see any fixing hole Thnask Shane


----------



## ozzz (Jul 30, 2010)

rutjunky said:


> Msrp is $799 but i doubt it would be much more than $700-$725 out the door.
> athens coustomer service and warranty coupled with thir excellent business attitude is what sets their 330 ibo bow apart from everyone elses. Ive talked with rodney over emails and the way they treat coustomers is like equals. They are great to deal with and thats huge in my book.


Good price, good service.

Im watching.


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

ozzyshane said:


> Hey Rodney how will the cable rod mount carnt see any fixing hole Thnask Shane


I would have to show you how it attaches
pretty slick though.


----------



## 138104 (May 14, 2009)

rutjunky said:


> Msrp is $799 but i doubt it would be much more than $700-$725 out the door.
> athens coustomer service and warranty coupled with thir excellent business attitude is what sets their 330 ibo bow apart from everyone elses. Ive talked with rodney over emails and the way they treat coustomers is like equals. They are great to deal with and thats huge in my book.


Rodney, is this price legit? I find it hard to believe this bow can be bought for $700! I would have to go to LAS to get one.

I just checked the dealer finder and LAS isn't on there. I could of sworn I saw one there before...Xtreme Archery would be my closest dealer if LAS doesn't carry Athens.


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

Msrp is $799 which is the same price as the Afflixtion


----------



## Mathias (Mar 21, 2005)

Perry24 said:


> Rodney, is this price legit? I find it hard to believe this bow can be bought for $700! I would have to go to LAS to get one.


LAS doesn't sell them


----------



## 138104 (May 14, 2009)

Yeah, I just saw that. I could of swore that I saw an Athens there. York is actually closer for me though. Xtreme Archery...never heard of them!


----------



## rtm20012003 (Dec 5, 2010)

what is the main differences between this and the ibex thanks


----------



## VAHUNTER01 (Dec 6, 2010)

rtm20012003 said:


> what is the main differences between this and the ibex thanks


the Ibex is 30" ATA


----------



## rtm20012003 (Dec 5, 2010)

is that the only difference how bout draw weight stuff like that thanks


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

rtm20012003 said:


> is that the only difference how bout draw weight stuff like that thanks


The recluse will have the TRCS. Completely
different grip and shelf.


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

Perry24 said:


> Yeah, I just saw that. I could of swore that I saw an Athens there. York is actually closer for me though. Xtreme Archery...never heard of them!


Xtreme Archery sells a ton of Athens bows.


----------



## whack n stack (Dec 23, 2007)

I'm so excited to get this bow that I've developed a twitch in my right eye accompanied with moderate add!! LOL!

It's going to be a winner...and killer!

Norm


----------



## VAHUNTER01 (Dec 6, 2010)

Norm if that continues after you have your Recluse?? you might want to see a doctor!!! lol


----------



## whack n stack (Dec 23, 2007)

vahunter01 said:


> norm if that continues after you have your recluse?? You might want to see a doctor!!! Lol


hahahaha!!!


----------



## completepassthru (Feb 3, 2008)

I am patiently waiting on the Recluse. I own several Athens bows and love the way they shoot. I have not doubt this new Recluse will be a sweet shooter. What makes Athens bows so good is that they flat out shoot. I mean dead nuts accurate. I could go on about this but they just flat out shoot and are the most forgiving bow i have ever put in my hands period!


----------



## whack n stack (Dec 23, 2007)

completepassthu said:


> I am patiently waiting on the Recluse. I own several Athens bows and love the way they shoot. I have not doubt this new Recluse will be a sweet shooter. What makes Athens bows so good is that they flat out shoot. I mean dead nuts accurate. I could go on about this but they just flat out shoot and are the most forgiving bow i have ever put in my hands period!


You are not kidding! It's not a sales pitch, it's the truth!! I really believe if any target shooters or hunters gave Athens a that they would be flat blown away! My long range accuracy has improved dramatically. My confidence in any hunting situation has greatly improved as well! The funny thing is I've only shot Athens since this fall in the middle of hunting season!!!!! I have never been this excited about a bow company! I've never had this much fun! Thanks Athens!

Norm


----------



## bcbow1971 (Oct 24, 2007)

Mathias said:


> LAS doesn't sell them


Not yet but that is something that could be in the near future 



rtm20012003 said:


> is that the only difference how bout draw weight stuff like that thanks


I am sure the Recluse will be an even better feeling bow from my experience with teh Ibex and Afflixtion I own......I love the Afflixtion grip and the Ibex is short and fun to shoot and I thing the Recluse will be more stable at longer distance(longer ATA by 2") and I think the grip will be more to peoples needs....The Ibex grip feels good but for some its not what they like.....My Ibex will be convereted for my wife since it is light as a feather!!!


----------



## slingers (Apr 6, 2011)

Xtreme is where i've gotten all my Athens and they do a great job with a good selection to shoot and choose from. Just check with Nate (he owns the place) and will be very helpful as he's always been with me. 


rodney482 said:


> Xtreme Archery sells a ton of Athens bows.


----------



## silver bullet (Mar 24, 2007)

LAS was a dealer and carried bows in 2010. Last year they didn't inventory any but would order if requested. I hope enough people come in inquiring about them and they pick them up again.


----------



## VAHUNTER01 (Dec 6, 2010)

any new pics today Rodney???


----------



## whack n stack (Dec 23, 2007)

My Recluse will be done in Web como. Perfect theme for the Recluse!

Norm


----------



## VAHUNTER01 (Dec 6, 2010)

whack n' stack said:


> My Recluse will be done in Web como. Perfect theme for the Recluse!
> 
> Norm


have you decided on a base color yet??


----------



## SlothShot (Mar 19, 2011)

TTT for some more PICS!!!


----------



## tpcowfish (Aug 11, 2008)

Is the Recluse gonna be ready to shoot at the big bow bash in Indy this spring ?


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

tpcowfish said:


> Is the Recluse gonna be ready to shoot at the big bow bash in Indy this spring ?


Shipping will start Feb 3rd


----------



## rednecbowhunter (Jan 7, 2010)

Any Jew pics rodney


----------



## BowHuntnKY (Dec 10, 2008)

rednecbowhunter said:


> Any Jew pics rodney




Wow settle down this isnt the 3rd reicht NAZI!...LMAO


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

BowHuntnKY said:


> Wow settle down this isnt the 3rd reicht NAZI!...LMAO


ok so that made me lol.., gotta love a typo
and the first guy that jumps on it.. lol


They have the new limb pockets finished
and the wood inlays are done.

I wasnt able to make it to Athens today
but I will attempt to get pics tomorrow.

The bow shoots awesome!!! I cant wait
to run some lefties


----------



## VAHUNTER01 (Dec 6, 2010)

rednecbowhunter said:


> Any Jew pics rodney


thats kinda hurtful and funny at the same time!!! typo of the year lol


----------



## Mathias (Mar 21, 2005)

Really want to see a finalized pic! Tomorrow's the day???


----------



## 12RingKing (Jun 22, 2009)

Here ya go!


----------



## bambikiller (Feb 27, 2004)

ttt for a finished pic


----------



## bcbow1971 (Oct 24, 2007)

I am going with a Blood Red Web Camo!!! I am sure that the picture will be nice but I bet the real thing in your hands will be like night and day......I bet this bow will be a head turner!!!

Maybe I need some Dripping Blood on the limbs!!!!


----------



## VAHUNTER01 (Dec 6, 2010)

that should look awsome!!!! so much you can do when the bow company offers there own dipping and string building. Athens has really set the bar !!!


----------



## pete32 (Jan 16, 2010)

hope to see a finished bow pic today.... cant wait to see the inlay


----------



## Bowtech's#1 (Feb 21, 2008)

It's the end of the week!!!


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

A little more tweaking on the TRCS..this one is a little different than the one we use on the Afflixtion.

The cable rod model is doing very well in our testing facility. We knew it would 

As a matter of fact we sent a Cable rod model to TX for some filed testing on Exotics.. :thumb:


----------



## BowHuntnKY (Dec 10, 2008)

rodney482 said:


> ok so that made me lol.., gotta love a typo
> and the first guy that jumps on it.. lol
> 
> 
> ...



I could resist making a comment i litterally LOL when i read it.


----------



## jrr051468 (Oct 14, 2011)

12RingKing said:


> Here ya go!
> View attachment 1261292


Now... that's just wrong.... lol.


----------



## Mathias (Mar 21, 2005)

Rodney- if you overnight one, 29/60#, to Pennsylvania, I can do a late season field test/write up for ya :wink:


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

Mathias said:


> Rodney- if you overnight one, 29/60#, to Pennsylvania, I can do a late season field test/write up for ya :wink:


We have one on its way to TX :thumb:

but if you pay the shipping of $799 I will ship you one...


----------



## Mathias (Mar 21, 2005)

pm sent.


----------



## tpcowfish (Aug 11, 2008)

rodney482 said:


> Shipping will start Feb 3rd


Will the Recluse be available to shoot at the Indy show?


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

tpcowfish said:


> Will the Recluse be available to shoot at the Indy show?


heck yeah it will be :thumb:

and maybe a couple others.... :thumb:


----------



## tpcowfish (Aug 11, 2008)

rodney482 said:


> heck yeah it will be :thumb:
> 
> and maybe a couple others.... :thumb:


Awesome, can't wait. I was hoping Athen;s would have shooting demo's there


----------



## oct71 (Sep 26, 2008)

rodney482 said:


> heck yeah it will be :thumb:
> 
> and maybe a couple others.... :thumb:


Sounds like a great plan!


----------



## IL Archer (Feb 10, 2008)

tpcowfish said:


> Will the Recluse be available to shoot at the Indy show?


Remind me where that Indy show thread is. I marked the dates on my calendar, but forgot where the thread is.


----------



## alks456 (Apr 21, 2010)

One question: was it factory milling machine on first photo or some home version?
If the latter, what power?


----------



## whack n stack (Dec 23, 2007)

alks456 said:


> One question: was it factory milling machine on first photo or some home version?
> If the latter, what power?


The machines in all the pictures are American made HAAS vertical machining centers. They are heavy industrial and high horsepower.

Norm


----------



## HOYT'n em! (Oct 21, 2011)

whack n' stack said:


> The machines in all the pictures are American made HAAS vertical machining centers. They are heavy industrial and high horsepower.
> 
> Norm


i run haas mills every day at work. they are the best mills we have, and we have about seven different brands. ours are pretty big, and they have 30 horse power and are absolutely impressive units. machining is amazing, i love my job! this is where the word 'precision' was born!


----------



## alks456 (Apr 21, 2010)

HOYT'n em! said:


> i run haas mills every day at work. they are the best mills we have, and we have about seven different brands. ours are pretty big, and they have 30 horse power and are absolutely impressive units. machining is amazing, i love my job! this is where the word 'precision' was born!


30 hp this is huge.


----------



## HOYT'n em! (Oct 21, 2011)

yes it is! we have a viper, an okuma, and a nissin that are actually bigger than our 30 hp haas...but the haas' are my favorite mills we have, followed by the fadal's. the fadals are getting old, but they hold incredible tollorances, and run really well. maybe i will get a couple pics up for ya...if im allowed to take them, that is  i dont see why i wouldnt be though, they like me a little...


----------



## tpcowfish (Aug 11, 2008)

IL Archer said:


> Remind me where that Indy show thread is. I marked the dates on my calendar, but forgot where the thread is.


Just type in Indy bow show in the search, it'll come up


----------



## alks456 (Apr 21, 2010)

HOYT'n em! said:


> yes it is! we have a viper, an okuma, and a nissin that are actually bigger than our 30 hp the fadals are getting old, but they hold incredible tollorances, and run really well


The old story, fellows tell they also like old models which are amazingly precise.
Do love pics of machines, industrial constructions.


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

whack n' stack said:


> The machines in all the pictures are American made HAAS vertical machining centers. They are heavy industrial and high horsepower.
> 
> Norm


yep Haas!!!


----------



## rednecbowhunter (Jan 7, 2010)

BowHuntnKY said:


> Wow settle down this isnt the 3rd reicht NAZI!...LMAO


You know I didn't even noticed the typo until just now. It made me laugh.


----------



## whack n stack (Dec 23, 2007)

HOYT'n em! said:


> i run haas mills every day at work. they are the best mills we have, and we have about seven different brands. ours are pretty big, and they have 30 horse power and are absolutely impressive units. machining is amazing, i love my job! this is where the word 'precision' was born!


I program/run Haas vmc and a German made Hermle vmc/ hard milling machine. The Haas Is a waaaay better machine!!! As soon as we pay off the Hermle we are selling it!!!! I think we will be using only Haas from now on! I think it's so cool how Athens buys and uses Haas! American excellence and jobs for more Americans!!!

Norm


----------



## IL Archer (Feb 10, 2008)

tpcowfish said:


> Just type in Indy bow show in the search, it'll come up


That worked. Thanks!


----------



## crow1 (Mar 2, 2009)

Any pics of a finished product yet Rodney?


----------



## Bowtech's#1 (Feb 21, 2008)

What's the latest?


----------



## Athens1 (Jan 28, 2008)

I'm giddy with this bow it will be worth the wait


----------



## bcbow1971 (Oct 24, 2007)

Athens1 said:


> I'm giddy with this bow it will be worth the wait


I can't wait!!! Gonna be a great bow I can tell!!!!


----------



## VAHUNTER01 (Dec 6, 2010)

bcbow1971 said:


> I can't wait!!! Gonna be a great bow I can tell!!!!


i'm pretty excited about this bow as well!! just wish i could decide on a camo pattern. this will be my FIRST bow purchase that i had a say in the finish !! how cool is that.


----------



## pjridge (Jul 22, 2003)

Yep looking forward to it.


----------



## whack n stack (Dec 23, 2007)

Athens1 said:


> I'm giddy with this bow it will be worth the wait


We are sooo excited too!!! 

Norm


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)




----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)




----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

Im a little behind on photos ,, but this is
the new TRCS. 

Should have more pics later today


----------



## nitroteam (Jun 27, 2010)

rodney482 said:


>




Looks good , I'm thinking a lefty polished up like that will be my next one.


----------



## oct71 (Sep 26, 2008)

Looks really great! Dip it in web and send it west. I'm ready for it.:wink: Thank you for the updates Rodney.


----------



## shinobi3 (Jun 20, 2009)

Looks good


----------



## bcbow1971 (Oct 24, 2007)

rodney482 said:


>


UMMMMMM SWEET!!!! Love how he kept the shape of the riser in TRCS!!


----------



## South Man (Jul 12, 2008)

Pics.....Can't wait!


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

I like the looks of the grip area. 

The limb pocket angles make it appear to be not overly "parallel" which I like because I prefer to use the same bow for spots and 3D. I consider all my bows potential hunting bows.


----------



## MidMoJeff (Jul 24, 2009)

Is the TRCS able to bend back and forth at the first joint during the draw cycle?


----------



## rutnstrut (Sep 16, 2003)

This bow looks great, but when will it be out? Sorry I am not reading through every post.


----------



## Mathias (Mar 21, 2005)

2/4 I believe ?


----------



## rodneyroberts32 (Nov 17, 2008)

Ya just talked to Pam and she said same thing should be in next 2 weeks.


----------



## bow_hunter44 (Apr 20, 2007)

Did I miss the specs on this bow somewhere in this thread? I looked quite extensively but apparently missed them. Also, how does the TRCS work?

Thanks!


----------



## bcbow1971 (Oct 24, 2007)

rodney482 said:


>





rodney482 said:


>





bow_hunter44 said:


> Did I miss the specs on this bow somewhere in this thread? I looked quite extensively but apparently missed them. Also, how does the TRCS work?
> 
> Thanks!


ATA 32"ish
BH 7"ish
IBO 330fps+ish

The specs are not finalized and will be posted once they ship or soon!!!

The TRCS keeps the cams more in line at full draw and works great!! I love mine on my Afflixtion!!!


----------



## B-tech fanatic (Mar 14, 2006)

Rodney, any word if they are getting more that 30" outta the draw length. Nice looking rig for sure!


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

B-tech fanatic said:


> Rodney, any word if they are getting more that 30" outta the draw length. Nice looking rig for sure!


30" will be max DL.


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

Specs are 32" ATA
7" BH
IBO 330+....


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

MidMoJeff said:


> Is the TRCS able to bend back and forth at the first joint during the draw cycle?


No it is solid, it does not move.

The angle of the rod is what makes the TRCS work.


----------



## alks456 (Apr 21, 2010)

Can we expect this thing to be smth like Bowtech Allegiance for 
draw cycle (great all-around bow)?


----------



## bcbow1971 (Oct 24, 2007)

alks456 said:


> Can we expect this thing to be smth like Bowtech Allegiance for
> draw cycle (great all-around bow)?


I would say yes from all the testers comments I have heard as well as the cams are the same as my other bow. These bows are very smooth and solid back wall!!


----------



## Beentown (May 14, 2006)

Didn't realize the gestation period for a spider was so long


----------



## alks456 (Apr 21, 2010)

bcbow1971 said:


> I would say yes from all the testers comments I have heard as well as the cams are the same as my other bow. These bows are very smooth and solid back wall!!


That's surely essential for all-around bow.


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

Athens bows are extremely smooth!


----------



## ELDRICK (Dec 13, 2006)

One Word WOW !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! is all I can say about the Recluse :wink:


----------



## shooter6687 (Mar 28, 2006)

alks456 said:


> Can we expect this thing to be smth like Bowtech Allegiance for
> draw cycle (great all-around bow)?


Close to the Allegiance, its smoother i feel than my Allegiance was with smooth mods and solid back wall.. If you loved the Allegiance your going to flip over the draw cycle and solid wall performance of these Athens bows.


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

Looks really good Rodney...Though I know you had NOTHING to do with it, lol.


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

No need for a draw length greater than 30 inches. It's more important to have the short draws working well!! :becky: What is the shortest draw?


----------



## MidMoJeff (Jul 24, 2009)

rodney482 said:


> No it is solid, it does not move.
> 
> The angle of the rod is what makes the TRCS work.



Roger that...I have the TRCS on my Afflixtion and love it...just thought this newer version looked like it might hinge so to speak. Thanks Rodney!


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

Kstigall said:


> No need for a draw length greater than 30 inches. It's more important to have the short draws working well!! :becky: What is the shortest draw?


Going off memory, I think 25"


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

J-Daddy said:


> Looks really good Rodney...Though I know you had NOTHING to do with it, lol.



Zilch.... LOL


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

ELDRICK said:


> One Word WOW !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! is all I can say about the Recluse :wink:


This coming from the only guy outside the factory to shoot one...

This also coming from the very person that inspired us to to build this bow... :thumb:

Hope you kill lots of critters in TX with it.


----------



## COOTKILLER (Sep 13, 2011)

im torn between getting my new shotgun or the recluse. sold a couple bows to buy a new toy.


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)




----------



## alks456 (Apr 21, 2010)

Anodised or simply nice finishing?


----------



## crow1 (Mar 2, 2009)

That grip looks awesome. Any chance this bow will be offered with 80lb limbs?


----------



## MAG00 (Nov 2, 2005)

rodney482 said:


>


Sweet. Placed my order yesterday with Pam. Getting the final details worked out on color. Custom base color with bonehead web overlay. I can't wait to see the finished product.

By the way....Pam has been outstanding to deal with. Very patient in working with me on colors.


----------



## alks456 (Apr 21, 2010)

Seems, it's not an easy task to compete in this very sector
of bows.
Anything special planned, like embedded GPS or a scent spray?


----------



## bambikiller (Feb 27, 2004)

looks real nice


----------



## VAHUNTER01 (Dec 6, 2010)

man this thing just keeps getting better!! beautiful bow!!!!!!!!


----------



## DBLLNGR (Mar 15, 2007)

is it going to be like last year im still waiting for my dealer to get the affliction in that he ordered


----------



## silver bullet (Mar 24, 2007)

Very nice looking, just about what I invisioned when Rodney was explaining it. Can't wait to see finished product and TRCS. Wish they were still offering both the rod and TRCS. I understand the concept of the TRCS but am not convinced its for me.Still like a shortened rod like the Mathews z7 extreme.


----------



## 138104 (May 14, 2009)

Sideplates look great!


----------



## completepassthru (Feb 3, 2008)

DBLLNGR said:


> is it going to be like last year im still waiting for my dealer to get the affliction in that he ordered


Exactly when did your dealer order the Afflixtion? Seeing it is just Jan. 24 i assume he ordered it in late December.


----------



## BowHunter4Lif (Jul 23, 2009)

DBLLNGR said:


> is it going to be like last year im still waiting for my dealer to get the affliction in that he ordered


At least your local dealer will get something other than the accomplice.... The only Athens dealers around here will not be getting anything more than that....


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

alks456 said:


> Anodised or simply nice finishing?


Thats polished aluminum

These bows will be available in film dip and 
black powdercoat.

and if you want something custom we can
do that as well


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

DBLLNGR said:


> is it going to be like last year im still waiting for my dealer to get the affliction in that he ordered


PM me your dealer info and I will
look into it


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)




----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)




----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)




----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)




----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

Rodney the new grip looks awesome..good work on that one. The new TRCS looks cool too.


----------



## Mathias (Mar 21, 2005)

Now we're rolling! Looking forward to these getting into hand so I can read the reviews. Since there's no dealer nearby


----------



## bcbow1971 (Oct 24, 2007)

J-Daddy said:


> Rodney the new grip looks awesome..good work on that one. The new TRCS looks cool too.


Yeah that is one good looking Spider and web on them plates....


----------



## IL 88 (Aug 15, 2007)

sharp


----------



## camelcluch (Aug 25, 2009)

They is sweet! Can't wait to see some of the custom bows.


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)




----------



## whack n stack (Dec 23, 2007)

rodney482 said:


>


Now that a sweet traditional riser!!!!

Norm


----------



## ELDRICK (Dec 13, 2006)

Recurve riser sweet


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

Olympic recurve now with plans of building
a trad hunting bow very soon!


----------



## liv2hnt247 (Mar 14, 2010)

Very nice I'm thinking web with a gray base.


----------



## Beentown (May 14, 2006)

Look nice Rodney. What are the predicted numbers on the Recluse? Not a speed freak but curious.


----------



## rdraper_3 (Jul 28, 2006)

rodney482 said:


>


That TRCS is sweet looking!! Will it interchange with any other one?


----------



## VAHUNTER01 (Dec 6, 2010)

Beentown said:


> Look nice Rodney. What are the predicted numbers on the Recluse? Not a speed freak but curious.


he posted 330+


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

rdraper_3 said:


> That TRCS is sweet looking!! Will it interchange with any other one?


It is for the recluse only


----------



## rdraper_3 (Jul 28, 2006)

Aw man.......can I get one made for my Afflixtion??? Lol


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

ILF riser?


----------



## Athens1 (Jan 28, 2008)

Yes ILF


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

if the hunting version also going to be ILF?


----------



## Ricky 2feathers (Jan 12, 2012)

rodney482 said:


> Olympic recurve now with plans of building
> a trad hunting bow very soon!


Will the Traditional Hunting bow be a take down or have you got that far on the plans?


----------



## silver bullet (Mar 24, 2007)

Get that thing dipped in some web camo asap.Looks really nice and glad to see it coming together.Will this bow be as fast as my Accomplice 34 and how does it compare on draw and vibes?


----------



## ghost trail (Sep 7, 2006)

rodney482 said:


> Olympic recurve now with plans of building
> a trad hunting bow very soon!


Music to my ears. Now this is worth waiting for


----------



## VAHUNTER01 (Dec 6, 2010)

IMO Athens has raised the bar for 2012.


----------



## shooter6687 (Mar 28, 2006)

VAHUNTER01 said:


> IMO Athens has raised the bar for 2012.


Yes they did, i cant wait to get one of those Recluse in my hands..


----------



## shinobi3 (Jun 20, 2009)

That bow is sick


----------



## Tinfoil (May 4, 2010)

rodney482 said:


>


Rodney428. I noticed that the second Allen Screw aft of the riser is too short. Also that the third allen screw aft of the riser, that is holding the roller shaft/slider shaft in place needs to be setting on a milled flat surface. It seems to be sort of cocked from looking at the picture. Sorry for the QA inspection, just something I noticed. Although I am a Retired Navy Chief and a retired 20 year Senior Aircraft Inspector I just can't help it. :icon_salut: Hard to brake old habits. :tongue: Better to catch it now then later. I know it is not a finished yet and I am sure someone will say I am being picky but, my next bow is going to be a Athens. :thumbs_up Just waiting till they all get done so I can see them and make a decision. Later Jerry


----------



## cartman308 (Aug 12, 2006)

rodney482 said:


> Olympic recurve now with plans of building
> a trad hunting bow very soon!


Trad hunting bow.......... hmmmmm...... who's been BEGGING for that for oh.........three years...... lol that is a sweet looking Oly riser!


----------



## cartman308 (Aug 12, 2006)

Tinfoil said:


> Rodney428. I noticed that the second Allen Screw aft of the riser is too short. Also that the third allen screw aft of the riser, that is holding the roller shaft/slider shaft in place needs to be setting on a milled flat surface. It seems to be sort of cocked from looking at the picture. Sorry for the QA inspection, just something I noticed. Although I am a Retired Navy Chief and a retired 20 year Senior Aircraft Inspector I just can't help it. :icon_salut: Hard to brake old habits. :tongue: Better to catch it now then later. I know it is not a finished yet and I am sure someone will say I am being picky but, my next bow is going to be a Athens. :thumbs_up Just waiting till they all get done so I can see them and make a decision. Later Jerry


Wow! I thought my job made me able to pick QC stuff up quickly! lol, but i've only been at it 10 years... Athens makes bows that are equal or better than any others out there! You will LOVE them when you get them in your hands!!!!!


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

Tinfoil said:


> Rodney428. I noticed that the second Allen Screw aft of the riser is too short. Also that the third allen screw aft of the riser, that is holding the roller shaft/slider shaft in place needs to be setting on a milled flat surface. It seems to be sort of cocked from looking at the picture. Sorry for the QA inspection, just something I noticed. Although I am a Retired Navy Chief and a retired 20 year Senior Aircraft Inspector I just can't help it. :icon_salut: Hard to brake old habits. :tongue: Better to catch it now then later. I know it is not a finished yet and I am sure someone will say I am being picky but, my next bow is going to be a Athens. :thumbs_up Just waiting till they all get done so I can see them and make a decision. Later Jerry


Those wont be there in the production version, you are seeing the progression of this bow.

Should have more pics later today ...


----------



## DBLLNGR (Mar 15, 2007)

completepassthu said:


> Exactly when did your dealer order the Afflixtion? Seeing it is just Jan. 24 i assume he ordered it in late December.


he ordered it back in july of 2011 all he got was the accomplices do you know what assume means


----------



## completepassthru (Feb 3, 2008)

DBLLNGR said:


> he ordered it back in july of 2011 all he got was the accomplices do you know what assume means


I only asked the question to try and help.


----------



## completepassthru (Feb 3, 2008)

DBLLNGR said:


> he ordered it back in july of 2011 all he got was the accomplices do you know what assume means


 I only asked the question to try and help.


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

DBLLNGR said:


> he ordered it back in july of 2011 all he got was the accomplices do you know what assume means


Give me the dealer info and I can tell you if it was ever ordered..

Something is not adding up.


----------



## -bowfreak- (Oct 18, 2006)

DBLLNGR said:


> he ordered it back in july of 2011 all he got was the accomplices do you know what assume means



I will go out on a limb and say that something is fishy here. If he ordered a bow in July, he would have had it by now for sure. Once it didn't ship in a reasonable time the dealer would have obviously contacted Athens to try to find the bow.


----------



## RxBowhunter (Feb 16, 2005)

Looking great so far Rodney :thumb:


----------



## MAG00 (Nov 2, 2005)

DBLLNGR said:


> he ordered it back in july of 2011 all he got was the accomplices do you know what assume means


If he ordered it back in july 2011 and it hasn't came in yet, did he call Athens to check on ths status of his order and what did they tell him? Surely after more than let's say 8 weeks he would have called to follow up on it. If he did, what was he told.

I am just curious since so many, including myself, have had excellent experiences with Athens customer service.

Just get with Rodney and I am sure he can help you or your shop out.


----------



## tpcowfish (Aug 11, 2008)

The question is, Will i be impressed enough after shooting, compared to my Accomplice 32, that i will have to have it ?, If it shoot's like it look's, I'd have to say yes


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

tpcowfish said:


> The question is, Will i be impressed enough after shooting, compared to my Accomplice 32, that i will have to have it ?, If it shoot's like it look's, I'd have to say yes



There is no doubt in my mind anyone who shoots this bow will want one...


----------



## tpcowfish (Aug 11, 2008)

If thats the case Rodney, I will find out at the Indy show, will they be available there to buy, or have to order ?


----------



## crow1 (Mar 2, 2009)

That thing is lookin better everyday! Looks like they went away from the more parallel limbs like the afflixtion though. Wonder what the reason was for that?


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

tpcowfish said:


> If thats the case Rodney, I will find out at the Indy show, will they be available there to buy, or have to order ?


Pretty sure Athens will want a dealer there with them to take orders.

either way I am sure we will get you taken care of ..


----------



## Bowtech's#1 (Feb 21, 2008)

Any new pics before i head to work?


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

rodney482 said:


> Going off memory, I think 25"


uh-oh, ttsaat!!!! (time to set aside another thousand)


----------



## oct71 (Sep 26, 2008)

everyday is one day closer to seeing the finished product. Can't hardly wait!


----------



## paarchhntr (Dec 21, 2005)

Definatley starting to get more interested every time a new picture is posted.....this is an evil type of foreplay


----------



## mdewitt71 (Jul 20, 2005)

I really like the way the sideplates are engrved. Very nice detail. 
Good job Athens.


----------



## VAHUNTER01 (Dec 6, 2010)

ttt for a awsome bow!!!


----------



## whack n stack (Dec 23, 2007)

up again! Can't wait to see one all gressed in camo!

Norm


----------



## crow1 (Mar 2, 2009)

Looking forward to the camo too. Like to hear some actual numbers when they are finished with it as well. Have they leaked any info on the other new bows yet? Hate to jump on one before knowing what else is coming


----------



## South Man (Jul 12, 2008)

Very nice detail on the riser! Looks to be one bad bow!


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)




----------



## ka30270 (May 20, 2009)

If looks could kill...... Looks awesome


----------



## bcbow1971 (Oct 24, 2007)

Looks great!!!


----------



## VAHUNTER01 (Dec 6, 2010)

very nice !!!


----------



## tnarb (Aug 26, 2006)

Are the specs in here some place?


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

32
7
330+


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

little test with skulls


----------



## IL Archer (Feb 10, 2008)

rodney482 said:


>


Nice!! Real nice!!


----------



## Bobmuley (Jan 14, 2004)

rodney482 said:


>


Clear coat it and you're done!


----------



## axeforce6 (Sep 15, 2010)

Can I have it??


----------



## tnarb (Aug 26, 2006)

Perhaps you could do a longer ATA say 35, and call it Daddy Long Leggs. Looks awesome, but I am done with 32 ATA bows.


----------



## tnarb (Aug 26, 2006)

Out of curiosity, how long does it take for machining on a CNC for a riser?


----------



## HOYT'n em! (Oct 21, 2011)

tnarb said:


> Out of curiosity, how long does it take for machining on a CNC for a riser?


 it would all depend on feed rate, spindle speed, and which end mills you would use. with the haas mills, depending on what size the mill is, they probably mill one out in about twenty mins, give or take. i run cnc mills everyday at work, they are really cool machines. you can do some amazing things on a mill, if you know your stuff. you would have to play around with the spindle speed and feed rate, untill you got the finish you wanted...without chatter in the pockets. it would also depend on how much stock you take out with each pass of the end mill...you can take out more material per cut, but you get a better finish if you take out less material, and use more passes...it also depends on what rougher, and what finisher you would use. i would say 20 mins per risor is easily do~able. with all of the smaller pockets in the sight attachment area, that risor may take 30 mins. if it were at my shop, depending on how lazy the operator was...you could have it take an hour easily though! lol. and is the correct spelling 'risor' or 'riser'???


----------



## HOYT'n em! (Oct 21, 2011)

that skullz camo is bayad ass!!


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)




----------



## HOYT'n em! (Oct 21, 2011)

rodney, would you be willing to dip a vector in that camo...if so, i will go buy one and ship it to ya! but dont think that does NOT mean i am not gonna buy a recluse...because i WILL be shooting one of these!


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

HOYT'n em! said:


> rodney, would you be willing to dip a vector in that camo...if so, i will go buy one and ship it to ya! but dont think that does NOT mean i am not gonna buy a recluse...because i WILL be shooting one of these!


We do custom dipping

just contact Pam
[email protected]
1-574-224-2300


----------



## HOYT'n em! (Oct 21, 2011)

thank you good sir! that is some of the coolest 'camo' out there! do you guys have the opti fade camo's? if not, will you be offering it? is that a HAAS VF~6?


----------



## Bobmuley (Jan 14, 2004)

Give me 20 minutes on the cadd and I'll have you whip out a man-sized one.


----------



## HOYT'n em! (Oct 21, 2011)

:thumbs_up


Bobmuley said:


> Give me 20 minutes on the cadd and I'll have you whip out a man-sized one.


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

HOYT'n em! said:


> thank you good sir! that is some of the coolest 'camo' out there! do you guys have the opti fade camo's? if not, will you be offering it? is that a HAAS VF~6?


We cant dip optifade or realtree


----------



## VAHUNTER01 (Dec 6, 2010)

tnarb said:


> Perhaps you could do a longer ATA say 35, and call it Daddy Long Leggs. Looks awesome, but I am done with 32 ATA bows.


its called the Afflixtion. and it is a shooter


----------



## whack n stack (Dec 23, 2007)

That bow is looking great!!

Norm


----------



## Bowtech's#1 (Feb 21, 2008)

Way to go!! Looks great!


----------



## Turkeycreek1610 (Feb 16, 2010)

Nice!!!


----------



## alks456 (Apr 21, 2010)

rodney482 said:


>


82nd or Sthrother type cams and 82nd 2008 year cable roller/string stopper.
Limbs angle closer to Elite/Sthroters.
Additional string stopper to make it better.


----------



## -bowfreak- (Oct 18, 2006)

alks456 said:


> 82nd or Sthrother type cams and 82nd 2008 year cable roller/string stopper.
> Limbs angle closer to Elite/Sthroters.
> Additional string stopper to make it better.


?




Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Bowtech's#1 (Feb 21, 2008)

alks456 said:


> 82nd or Sthrother type cams and 82nd 2008 year cable roller/string stopper.
> Limbs angle closer to Elite/Sthroters.
> Additional string stopper to make it better.


Had a 82nd and know how they draw and those don't look like 82nd cams to me. Do they to you?


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

alks456 said:


> 82nd or Sthrother type cams and 82nd 2008 year cable roller/string stopper.
> Limbs angle closer to Elite/Sthroters.
> Additional string stopper to make it better.


Limb angle 2008 Athens Accomplice
No one makes a TRCS like we use
Cams 2008 Accomplice


----------



## tpcowfish (Aug 11, 2008)

Sweet ! Instead of skull's, how bout some spidy's


----------



## South Man (Jul 12, 2008)

rodney482 said:


> 32
> 7
> 330+


Specs look great too! Just right for me!


----------



## rjack (Jan 14, 2007)

rodney482 said:


> Limb angle 2008 Athens Accomplice
> No one makes a TRCS like we use
> Cams 2008 Accomplice


So is the Recluse replacing the Accomplice line up this year?


----------



## IL Archer (Feb 10, 2008)

rjack said:


> So is the Recluse replacing the Accomplice line up this year?


The 32 stays because it'll handle 100# limbs. The 34 is being retired.


----------



## rjack (Jan 14, 2007)

IL Archer said:


> The 32 stays because it'll handle 100# limbs. The 34 is being retired.


Makes sense. Thanks!


----------



## oct71 (Sep 26, 2008)

tpcowfish said:


> Sweet ! Instead of skull's, how bout some spidy's


Cool idea!


----------



## Bryan Thacker (Jan 27, 2011)

Hey Rodney is the skull riser/black limb option available ?


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

Bryan Thacker said:


> Hey Rodney is the skull riser/black limb option available ?


Through our custom shop yes


----------



## oct71 (Sep 26, 2008)

Bryan Thacker said:


> Hey Rodney is the skull riser/black limb option available ?


That would be a neat combo.


----------



## VAHUNTER01 (Dec 6, 2010)

cant hardly wait until the Recluse is in the hands of AT members!!! i would love to read some reveiws on it before i order one for myself!!


----------



## Bowtech's#1 (Feb 21, 2008)

where's the update???


----------



## mattman (Mar 23, 2004)

So the recluse is basically a accomplice with a new fancy riser and trcs?If so does the recluse shoot any different the the accomplice or is it just cosmetic?


----------



## VAHUNTER01 (Dec 6, 2010)

mattman said:


> So the recluse is basically a accomplice with a new fancy riser and trcs?If so does the recluse shoot any different the the accomplice or is it just cosmetic?


from what Rodney has posted it has a better grip that the acc.


----------



## VAHUNTER01 (Dec 6, 2010)

what is the weight of the Recluse??


----------



## bcbow1971 (Oct 24, 2007)

VAHUNTER01 said:


> what is the weight of the Recluse??


I believe he said around the same weight of the Ibex....I would say around 3.8lbs


----------



## completepassthru (Feb 3, 2008)

VAHUNTER01 said:


> what is the weight of the Recluse??


The bow should weigh more than the Ibex but just a bit less than the Accomplice 32.


----------



## VAHUNTER01 (Dec 6, 2010)

should start seeing more threads on the Recluse very soon!!! :whoo::whoo:


----------



## whack n stack (Dec 23, 2007)

VAHUNTER01 said:


> should start seeing more threads on the Recluse very soon!!! :whoo::whoo:


I hope so too!


----------



## Bone Hed Killer (May 13, 2010)

Rodney! The recluse is killer! Also recurve is sweet!
So can you tell me about the third bow or have any pics?thanks BHK


----------



## whack n stack (Dec 23, 2007)

All quiet.....calm before the storm!


----------



## VAHUNTER01 (Dec 6, 2010)

the Recluse should be making its way on to AT anyday now!!! prepare to be Bitten !!!!


----------



## bcbow1971 (Oct 24, 2007)

VAHUNTER01 said:


> the Recluse should be making its way on to AT anyday now!!! prepare to be Bitten !!!!


This is one spider I will allow to bite me!!!! Yup should be any day!!!


----------



## whack n stack (Dec 23, 2007)

I'm really excited about this bow! I'll say it again..many avatars will change!

Norm


----------



## oct71 (Sep 26, 2008)

I know I'm ready to see the finished project. I thought I read they should be shipping soon. I'll be glad to see how the reviews on here turn out. It sounds like a perfect bow so far.


----------



## crow1 (Mar 2, 2009)

Want to see one in web bad! Does the recurve count as one of the three new bows or are they going to have two more compounds this year?


----------



## whack n stack (Dec 23, 2007)

A small amount of info has came out on the Athens site. A man got to shoot the Recluse that is not affiliated with Athens. He's shot a big 4 brand for years and never thought of changing!! Until he shot the Recluse!!

We all know how well the bows of all the companies of today are made. We find a bow thats fits us and we ride that pony as long as possible. I did the same for years for one reason or another...until I tried Athens!! The other bows were great..but just not Athens great imho!

I believe Athens is on the cutting edge! The Recluse will be deadly venom on all critters and foam! The TRCS system will greatly reduce bow induced torque. The grip will fit like a glove. Athens dual binary 2 track cams offer very level nock travel. They are the easiest to tune period imho. I've tuned way too many systems too. The warranty will transfer when you sell the bow though I doubt you'll want to!

Sorry for the long read but when your excited about something...thats what you talk about! I'm excited..can you tell!:wink:

Norm


----------



## RxBowhunter (Feb 16, 2005)

rodney482 said:


>


Great looking bow Rodney! :thumb:

Thank you for including the usual and customary toe/shoe/sock at the bottom of a bow pic :chortle: :lol:


----------



## whack n stack (Dec 23, 2007)

^^^ Thanks for the above pic RX ^^^


----------



## oct71 (Sep 26, 2008)

That bow looks cool with it in it's natural state.


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

oct71 said:


> I know I'm ready to see the finished project. I thought I read they should be shipping soon. I'll be glad to see how the reviews on here turn out. It sounds like a perfect bow so far.


Still no finished product? Good lord call em bowtech just dragging it out. Paint and dip the dang thing already.


Sent by Chief Buffalo Stomper using smoke signals


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

It's recluse alright still hiding and doing a good job of it lmao


Sent by Chief Buffalo Stomper using smoke signals


----------



## navyman20 (Oct 27, 2009)

whack&stack said:


> It's recluse alright still hiding and doing a good job of it lmao
> 
> 
> Sent by Chief Buffalo Stomper using smoke signals


this thing must be like a recluse, if ya ever touch it youll end up w/ your skin eating away...is that why its still not out? :darkbeer: jk


----------



## VAHUNTER01 (Dec 6, 2010)

i just placed a order for my Recluse yesterday!!!


----------



## whack n stack (Dec 23, 2007)

Have my order placed for an HGO Ibex and Recluse black on black!! It's worth the wait! And no...this ain't nothing like Bowtech...


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

Y'all keep waiting then at least what I work on gets done


Sent by Chief Buffalo Stomper using smoke signals


----------



## whack n stack (Dec 23, 2007)

We will wait because it's worth it. I know when this bow comes in that the company that produced it has the bugs worked out! The consumers won't be test rats! I know they will back the bow and it's quality. I know the bow will perform as they advertise! The things I know about Athens bows gives me confidence in the field and on the range....you know what I'm saying:wink:


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

Yeah I know what your saying I build my bows cause there ain't a company out there with the nuts to play ball Athens included. 


Sent by Chief Buffalo Stomper using smoke signals


----------



## whack n stack (Dec 23, 2007)

whack&stack said:


> Yeah I know what your saying I build my bows cause there ain't a company out there with the nuts to play ball Athens included.
> 
> 
> Sent by Chief Buffalo Stomper using smoke signals


I've seen your work! Time to start up a company?

Norm


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

Lol nope takes a lot of cash just to sell 3 bows lol not much demand


Sent by Chief Buffalo Stomper using smoke signals


----------



## navyman20 (Oct 27, 2009)

whack&stack said:


> Lol nope takes a lot of cash just to sell 3 bows lol not much demand
> 
> 
> Sent by Chief Buffalo Stomper using smoke signals


def not an easy thing to get into especially after im sure u seen alot of companies turn tail and run when you asked for a "whack spec'd" bow...too afraid...but u found someone to make it a reality


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

whack&stack said:


> Yeah I know what your saying I build my bows cause there ain't a company out there with the nuts to play ball Athens included.
> 
> 
> Sent by Chief Buffalo Stomper using smoke signals



If you need more than #105 lbs I dont know what to tell you? maybe buy a bigger truck?

A good lady friend of mine shot and killed a bull elephant with a 95# Athens Accomplice, not sure what more you could want?


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

rodney482 said:


> If you need more than #105 lbs I dont know what to tell you? maybe buy a bigger truck?
> 
> A good lady friend of mine shot and killed a bull elephant with a 95# Athens Accomplice, not sure what more you could want?


120-135#. 
How would a bigger truck help kill deer?

Sent by Chief Buffalo Stomper using smoke signals


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

whack&stack said:


> 120-135#.
> How would a bigger truck help kill deer?
> 
> Sent by Chief Buffalo Stomper using smoke signals



you would need it to haul that bow around with you.


----------



## ozzz (Jul 30, 2010)

Is it born?

I mean finished and everything.

Post some vids of it being shot. :thumbs_up


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

rodney482 said:


> you would need it to haul that bow around with you.


Lol they don't make em much bigger than the truck I already got so we are covered. 


Sent by Chief Buffalo Stomper using smoke signals


----------



## whack n stack (Dec 23, 2007)

whack&stack said:


> Lol nope takes a lot of cash just to sell 3 bows lol not much demand
> 
> 
> Sent by Chief Buffalo Stomper using smoke signals


I thought that was the case......


----------



## ILLbucknut (Jul 12, 2007)

Will this Recluse thing be available before the 2013 bows are released?


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

ILLbucknut said:


> Will this Recluse thing be available before the 2013 bows are released?


I am thinking of just calling it a 2014 model


----------



## VAHUNTER01 (Dec 6, 2010)

rodney482 said:


> I am thinking of just calling it a 2014 model


I hope its not 2014 before mine is shipped!! lol


----------



## oct71 (Sep 26, 2008)

rodney482 said:


> I am thinking of just calling it a 2014 model


:thumbs_up


----------



## whack n stack (Dec 23, 2007)

rodney482 said:


> I am thinking of just calling it a 2014 model


LOLOLOLOL! Rodney you are awesome!!! I needed a good laugh!


----------



## rjack (Jan 14, 2007)

rodney482 said:


> I am thinking of just calling it a 2014 model


Lol... Athens does need to get this bow in the market though. I'm looking forward to seeing one all dressed out. :thumbs_up


----------



## Bryan Thacker (Jan 27, 2011)

Yeah...been too long of a wait for me also...I went & purchased a new Elite Hunter.Had every intention to give Athens a serious look,& when this thread was originally stared in Oct or Nov I thought ahhh no biggy,but its February & 3D season has started. I would imagine there are some Athens fans that are pretty disappointed.I can't wait to try one but I won't order a bow I haven't shot...I completely understand some peoples feeling of this getting old,but I wish the Athens crew the best but, release date & finished product pictures would be nice & hold some people over.


----------



## SlothShot (Mar 19, 2011)

Are these shipping yet? I want to shoot one.


----------



## ozzz (Jul 30, 2010)

Yeah, released AFTER Bowtech = not good and nobody is paying much attention.


----------



## tpcowfish (Aug 11, 2008)

May have lost a few sales for being a little late, but would probably lose more if pushed out the door, and not ready, If this is the case, Hats off to Athen's


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)




----------



## pjridge (Jul 22, 2003)

looks great.


----------



## bcbow1971 (Oct 24, 2007)

Love the contrast!!!


----------



## ILLbucknut (Jul 12, 2007)

Well I guess I'll pick up a CPXL then, I aint waiting till 2014 or even another couple months. I really did want to give Athens a try believe it or not. If Athens is this slow I cant imagine how long it would take to get my order let alone service.

Thanks for the reassurance Rodney.


----------



## Simpleiowaguy (Jan 10, 2011)

So is the RECLUSE an urban legend?


----------



## whack n stack (Dec 23, 2007)

Love the inlay pic Rodney!


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

ILLbucknut said:


> Well I guess I'll pick up a CPXL then, I aint waiting till 2014 or even another couple months. I really did want to give Athens a try believe it or not. If Athens is this slow I cant imagine how long it would take to get my order let alone service.
> 
> Thanks for the reassurance Rodney.


we go state by state in alphabetical order so yeah
IL will be right after Idaho and Hawaii..,


----------



## Belicoso (Aug 22, 2006)

rodney482 said:


>


Cool,you should offer polished raw aluminum finishes on risers as an option.


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

rodney482 said:


>


That looks good Rodney.


----------



## Bobmuley (Jan 14, 2004)

I wanna know who dropped it dinging the edge of the shelf.  

I'm betting you're sorry now that you wanted to show the *development* of the bow. Seems the masses would have been more pleased to have you slap some limbs on a 2x4 and ship it overnight.


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

rodney482 said:


> I am thinking of just calling it a 2014 model


Lol gotta give ya props that's funny


Sent by Chief Buffalo Stomper using smoke signals


----------



## VAHUNTER01 (Dec 6, 2010)

sweeeet lookin grip!!!!!


----------



## Deviant (Feb 1, 2012)

Well lets see.... Alabama,Alaska,Arizona,Arkansas,then California.... OK, so I only to wait 5 states. So late1012 early 2013 ? I guess ill have to wait..
Looks great Rodney


----------



## BriceJ MI (Feb 5, 2009)

im over waiting i ordered a hoyt today


----------



## shooter6687 (Mar 28, 2006)

Great looking inlay.....


----------



## ILLbucknut (Jul 12, 2007)

rodney482 said:


> we go state by state in alphabetical order so yeah
> IL will be right after Idaho and Hawaii..,


Maybe you should change your sig then.... "We dont say we drag our feet, our customers do".

Maybe its a good thing I dont wait. I'll wait to see if others think its worth.


----------



## -bowfreak- (Oct 18, 2006)

ILLbucknut said:


> Maybe you should change your sig then.... "We dont say we drag our feet, our customers do".
> 
> Maybe its a good thing I dont wait. I'll wait to see if others think its worth.



You are not fooling anyone....you were never buying an Athens so don't worry about when it is complete.


----------



## nitroteam (Jun 27, 2010)

rodney482 said:


>


I dint know what the big gripe is about.
I ordered mine in polished aluminum the clear coat finish with red anodized hardware and cams, and red details on the grip all from this picture ,this picture gave me enough to go off of. 





Oh yea in a left handed version.


----------



## ILLbucknut (Jul 12, 2007)

-bowfreak- said:


> You are not fooling anyone....you were never buying an Athens so don't worry about when it is complete.


You know nothing but bowfreak and I'm not trying to fool anyone. I am a Bowtech diehard no doubt, but after talking to a few Athens staffers I decided to give then a try.
I shot the Accomplice (sp) and was suprised to say the least. I've been following this thread hoping the bow would be released soon, but I see now it's going to be awhile so I'm not waiting. 
If the bow shoots as good as it looks, it will be worth the wait.... looks awsome.

Have a good day.


----------



## JG358 (Jul 6, 2007)

rodney482 said:


> 2 months.
> 
> 32 ish
> 7 ish
> 335 ish


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

ILLbucknut said:


> Maybe you should change your sig then.... "We dont say we drag our feet, our customers do".
> 
> Maybe its a good thing I dont wait. I'll wait to see if others think its worth.


Cant call yourself a customer until you own
the product. 

Hopefully you will get to at least check one
out very soon. :thumb:


----------



## oct71 (Sep 26, 2008)

rodney482 said:


> we go state by state in alphabetical order so yeah
> IL will be right after Idaho and Hawaii..,


Wyoming is the last one!


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

oct71 said:


> Wyoming is the last one!


Not if your hunting with me in 2012..


----------



## Deviant (Feb 1, 2012)

Hey Rodney,how much is it for a custom dip like the skull camo from your custom shop? Just wondering so when the official release of the recluse comes I know how much ill need.


----------



## COOTKILLER (Sep 13, 2011)

Who cares how long it takes! You guys have a bow now right? Does your bow suck that bad, that you have to throw a fit and start talking sh!% ? they make a kick***** product and I like seeing them take their time to make sure they do it right. Unlike a lot of other companies!


----------



## ShootingABN! (Nov 1, 2005)

Coming soon?


----------



## whack n stack (Dec 23, 2007)

oct71 said:


> Wyoming is the last one!


I'm in Wisconsin....UGH! Almost got you beat.


----------



## VAHUNTER01 (Dec 6, 2010)

i would rather wait now and know when i get my bow it will be perfect!!! right down to the smallest detail instead of having it for a day or two only to pack it up and send it back because of a rush job.
Take your time guys. when i get my bow i know it will be perfect


----------



## South Man (Jul 12, 2008)

I am Georgia so I am in the middle...not too bad! lol


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

Deviant said:


> Hey Rodney,how much is it for a custom dip like the skull camo from your custom shop? Just wondering so when the official release of the recluse comes I know how much ill need.


Please email Pam.
[email protected] she will answer
any question you might have about custom
dipping


----------



## South Man (Jul 12, 2008)

Rodney since I am on staff with RaHoffer he does all my dipping. Can you guys reapply limb decals after he dips and would that void warranty? Thanks


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

South Man said:


> Rodney since I am on staff with RaHoffer he does all my dipping. Can you guys reapply limb decals after he dips and would that void warranty? Thanks


Yes we can!! no it will not void the warranty


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

First animal taken with Recluse ,, this is a non
TRCS model.. all production recluses have the TRCS


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

Congrats Jim on a fine ram!!


----------



## VAHUNTER01 (Dec 6, 2010)

thats great!! but just a drop in the bucket!!!! Congrats!!!!


----------



## shooter6687 (Mar 28, 2006)

Very cool , congrats on the Ram..


----------



## Monkeybutt2000 (May 7, 2009)

Nice job Jim!!


----------



## pa.hunter (Jan 3, 2008)

Recluse? got any real ibo numbers on this bow and whats specs to many posts to read them all thanks


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

pa.hunter said:


> Recluse? got any real ibo numbers on this bow and whats specs to many posts to read them all thanks


They were getting 333 out of a 70# 30" DL 351gr arrow... D-loop installed. 

32 ATA
7BH


----------



## -bowfreak- (Oct 18, 2006)

rodney482 said:


> First animal taken with Recluse ,, this is a non
> TRCS model.. all production recluses have the TRCS



Looking good Eldrick! That looks like a lot of fun!


----------



## cartman308 (Aug 12, 2006)

Very nice ram! Congrats Eldrick!


----------



## IL Archer (Feb 10, 2008)

Nice, Eldrick!!


----------



## VAHUNTER01 (Dec 6, 2010)

rodney482 said:


> They were getting 333 out of a 70# 30" DL 351gr arrow... D-loop installed.
> 
> 32 ATA
> 7BH


Thats going to be a awsome hunting or 3D Setup


----------



## kbp8928 (Jul 10, 2004)

i agree with vahunter01! going to be a great little bow!


----------



## oct71 (Sep 26, 2008)

It has all of the right specs to be one heck of a hunting bow for me. Can't wait to try one out!


----------



## nitroteam (Jun 27, 2010)

rodney482 said:


> First animal taken with Recluse ,, this is a non
> TRCS model.. all production recluses have the TRCS



Awesome 

Not a short ata guy but those specs sure look tempting. 

Congrats Jim.


----------



## Bowtech's#1 (Feb 21, 2008)

Lets see a finished product!!! I want one.


----------



## Deviant (Feb 1, 2012)

I spoke with Pam today and ordered a recluse..... 4 weekish is what she told me I'd have to wait. 
But I want it yesterday.....

I can't wait.


----------



## tpcowfish (Aug 11, 2008)

Deviant said:


> I spoke with Pam today and ordered a recluse..... 4 weekish is what she told me I'd have to wait.
> But I want it yesterday.....
> 
> I can't wait.


Congrats, Give us a review after you shoot her in


----------



## shooter6687 (Mar 28, 2006)

Well 4 weekish is not to bad...i bet its going to be worth the wait.. im trying to get my ducks in a row so i can get my order placed before turkey season.


----------



## South Man (Jul 12, 2008)

shooter6687 said:


> Well 4 weekish is not to bad...i bet its going to be worth the wait.. im trying to get my ducks in a row so i can get my order placed before turkey season.


Not bad. I am ready to get mine on order as well. Looks to be a great bow.


----------



## whack n stack (Dec 23, 2007)

4 weeks out....will be able to get all my acc ready to just bolt up and go.


----------



## DenCMSC (Jul 30, 2007)

Sorry, I just cannot order a bow that I have never actually held in my hands and shot. Just too much money involved to go "blind". I do hope that there will be an Athens dealer closer to me this year, or soon...


----------



## whack n stack (Dec 23, 2007)

rodney482 said:


> First animal taken with Recluse ,, this is a non
> TRCS model.. all production recluses have the TRCS


That is so cool!!


----------



## VAHUNTER01 (Dec 6, 2010)

as each day passes my Recluse is getting closer!!! it wont be long until it is home!!!!


----------



## Deviant (Feb 1, 2012)

> I do hope that there will be an Athens dealer closer to me this year, or soon...


That's the problem here in california, there's no Athens dealer for hundreds of miles. The website said theres one in Arizona but when I called, he no longer sells them. (What-a-looser) So I ordered one of the best reviewed archery brands newest bows. And being that I havent done any archery 20 years, I'm sure this will be the greatest bow i have ever had. I've been shopping around local and the best I have shot is the hoyt element.
When i ask the local dealer how much contact he has with hoyt he said he only deals with the sales rep. Which is normal i guess.. 
So to relearn archery I'm taking a leap of faith based on the reviews of Athens,the company itself and their past bows. Not to mention the friendly people I have spoken with when I call.


----------



## VAHUNTER01 (Dec 6, 2010)

Deviant said:


> That's the problem here in california, there's no Athens dealer for hundreds of miles. The website said theres one in Arizona but when I called, he no longer sells them. (What-a-looser) So I ordered one of the best reviewed archery brands newest bows. And being that I havent done any archery 20 years, I'm sure this will be the greatest bow i have ever had. I've been shopping around local and the best I have shot is the hoyt element.
> When i ask the local dealer how much contact he has with hoyt he said he only deals with the sales rep. Which is normal i guess..
> So to relearn archery I'm taking a leap of faith based on the reviews of Athens,the company itself and their past bows. Not to mention the friendly people I have spoken with when I call.


since your leap of faith landed you with Athens then you are in good hands. Athens CS as well as the staff will do everything possible to make you happy.


----------



## whack n stack (Dec 23, 2007)

Deviant,

Thats awesome! I have a feeling your really going to like Athens! Let us know how you like yours when it comes in!

Norm


----------



## shooter6687 (Mar 28, 2006)

DenCMSC said:


> Sorry, I just cannot order a bow that I have never actually held in my hands and shot. Just too much money involved to go "blind". I do hope that there will be an Athens dealer closer to me this year, or soon...


I hope you get a chance to shoot one of the Athens bows. I dont have a map close buy but are you in upper or lower Michigan ?


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

2 more Athens bows ready to be released very soon.....

1 of them has already been seen,,, but most did not realize what they were looking at..


----------



## South Man (Jul 12, 2008)

Dang I can't wait! Rodney, I talked to Joe and will have one of the new HG ones coming as soon as they are released! Again, thanks for the chance! Looking forward to it.


----------



## oct71 (Sep 26, 2008)

rodney482 said:


> 2 more Athens bows ready to be released very soon.....
> 
> 1 of them has already been seen,,, but most did not realize what they were looking at..


Yeah baby!:thumbs_up


----------



## Bowtech's#1 (Feb 21, 2008)

Lets see them!!!!


----------



## huntinlabs (Mar 9, 2010)

any chance you will make a womens bow? my wife is looking for a new one and also what does the recluse run price wise?


----------



## oct71 (Sep 26, 2008)

huntinlabs said:


> any chance you will make a womens bow? my wife is looking for a new one and also what does the recluse run price wise?


$799 MSRP

On a side note, the Ibex goes from 24.5"-29.5". My wife shoots one and it's very lightweight for a lady.


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

huntinlabs said:


> any chance you will make a womens bow? my wife is looking for a new one and also what does the recluse run price wise?


My daughter shoots an Ibex and the 30-40 lb limbs are backed down to 27 lbs.


----------



## OhioRed (Feb 7, 2009)

2 more Athens bows ready to be released very soon.....

1 of them has already been seen,,, but most did not realize what they were looking at.. 
Hmmm, was one in a snakeskin pattern?


----------



## crow1 (Mar 2, 2009)

One of them the recurve riser or is there gonna be two more compounds?


----------



## oct71 (Sep 26, 2008)

Almost there!


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

crow1 said:


> One of them the recurve riser or is there gonna be two more compounds?


2 more compounds.

at Athens right now... wow! wait till you guys
see what else we have.


----------



## ghost trail (Sep 7, 2006)

Well come on man lets see them.


----------



## Bowtech's#1 (Feb 21, 2008)

rodney482 said:


> 2 more compounds.
> 
> at Athens right now... wow! wait till you guys
> see what else we have.


We are ready and waiting!!!


----------



## BowHuntnKY (Dec 10, 2008)

Are they really ready rodney or is this a premature release  just messin with ya a bit im waiting to see what hey are gonna get another bow just somthing around 35ish" ata


----------



## nitroteam (Jun 27, 2010)

BowHuntnKY said:


> Are they really ready rodney or is this a premature release  just messin with ya a bit im waiting to see what hey are gonna get another bow just somthing around 35ish" ata


37 or 38ish would be nice


----------



## pumba (Sep 16, 2010)

yeah come on rodney you know the rules we need photographic proof


----------



## kbp8928 (Jul 10, 2004)

awesome! i cant wait to see whats coming out!


----------



## ShootingABN! (Nov 1, 2005)

Here we go......


----------



## Bryan Thacker (Jan 27, 2011)

Do Athens normally release this late,or is this the first time ?


----------



## VAHUNTER01 (Dec 6, 2010)

Bryan Thacker said:


> Do Athens normally release this late,or is this the first time ?


you know that you always save the Best for Last


----------



## oct71 (Sep 26, 2008)

ttt


----------



## eball33 (Oct 5, 2011)

Any idea on when the new web page will be done? Cant wait to see the new stuff.


----------



## nines (Nov 21, 2011)

I have been patiently following this series of threads since January, waiting for the release and am about ready to give up. You do know that just "talking" about sex really isn't oral sex . . ?


----------



## VAHUNTER01 (Dec 6, 2010)

nines said:


> I have been patiently following this series of threads since January, waiting for the release and am about ready to give up. You do know that just "talking" about sex really isn't oral sex . . ?


hopefully AT will be loaded up this coming week with Happy Recluse owners. it is getting real close. it is tuff to wait but it will be worth it


----------



## pumba (Sep 16, 2010)

took the plunge and ordered one, hope it is as good as the accomplece, if it even comes close to the accomplece it will be a great bow.


----------



## VAHUNTER01 (Dec 6, 2010)

Congrats pumba!!!


----------



## ytailfreak (Feb 13, 2010)

Got mine on order as well, excited to put the recluse to work here in Idaho! And some nebraska merriams in april!


----------



## alks456 (Apr 21, 2010)

Having watched the first pic on this thread with milled template for riser
it was like, a homemade bow being created by a tinker-enthusiast, only
some time after that it became clear this is a new model in Athens 
line.


----------



## ltlacorn (Sep 29, 2009)

I have a feeling they may start shipping sometime next week!!


----------



## Bryan Thacker (Jan 27, 2011)

:sleepy2:


----------



## Bryan Thacker (Jan 27, 2011)

Release date yet ?


----------



## Deviant (Feb 1, 2012)

Bryan Thacker said:


> Release date yet ?


That's damn funny right there. 
I hope they do start shipping soon.


----------



## South Man (Jul 12, 2008)

Soon let's hope!


----------



## hdrking2003 (Oct 6, 2011)

Alert!!! More pics of the Recluse on the Athens FaceBook Page! looking sweet!!!


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

Deviant said:


> That's damn funny right there.
> I hope they do start shipping soon.


Bows are being boxed up... This is a crappy pic but the best one I have right now..


----------



## Deviant (Feb 1, 2012)

Any new gossip on the other two bows or the new webpage? Sorry to bug... just anxious.


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)




----------



## nitroteam (Jun 27, 2010)

rodney482 said:


> Bows are being boxed up... This is a crappy pic but the best one I have right now..


Looks great.


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

Deviant said:


> Any new gossip on the other two bows or the new webpage? Sorry to bug... just anxious.


http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1701670


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)




----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)




----------



## MELLY-MEL (Dec 22, 2008)

looks nice, what are final specs on the weight and ata, bh, ibo?


----------



## MidMoJeff (Jul 24, 2009)

WOW! Looks great Rodney! Cant wait to get one in my hands!


----------



## SlothShot (Mar 19, 2011)

Looks sick! I like the branding on the side of the limb pocket.


----------



## oct71 (Sep 26, 2008)

MELLY-MEL said:


> looks nice, what are final specs on the weight and ata, bh, ibo?


32"ata,7" bh and 330+ibo. Haven't heard yet what it weighs, but I've seen guesses around 3.8#


----------



## pjchauvin (Apr 10, 2009)

Great looking bow!


----------



## Bowtech's#1 (Feb 21, 2008)

Sweet!!!!


----------



## kbp8928 (Jul 10, 2004)

awesome!


----------



## wvbowhunter09 (Mar 14, 2009)

Very nice!


----------



## whack n stack (Dec 23, 2007)

Rodney,

That looks awesome!! Athens does make one awesome bow!! I'm sure all who are waiting will be very happy to have one of these in their hands!

Norm


----------



## shooter6687 (Mar 28, 2006)

Thanks for posting a full size pic .......I am going to need 5 minutes alone...lol


----------



## whack n stack (Dec 23, 2007)

I see alot of guys hesitating on buying Athens on account of there being no dealers. I see it as no trouble at all! I own Athens and do not have any dealers close by at all!! These bows tune as easy as any bow can! They are made with the best components too! The Athens Factory Shooters will help with any tuning needs and if you need the factory, they are easy to get a hold of and will take care of you right!!!! You can't beat the transferable warranty!! I recommend takingthe plunge and buying a Recluse guys!

Norm


----------



## Deviant (Feb 1, 2012)

I ordered a Recluse already based on reviews of the company and previous years production bows. When I'm reading about all the different bows and manufacturers, Athens is the only brand where I had trouble finding a negative review. That many people can't be wrong.
If the reviews don't convince you, just call and talk to them. Everyone is helpful and as nice as can be. 
Convinced me


----------



## whack n stack (Dec 23, 2007)

Deviant said:


> I ordered a Recluse already based on reviews of the company and previous years production bows. When I'm reading about all the different bows and manufacturers, Athens is the only brand where I had trouble finding a negative review. That many people can't be wrong.
> If the reviews don't convince you, just call and talk to them. Everyone is helpful and as nice as can be.
> Convinced me


Sweet!!


----------



## nitroteam (Jun 27, 2010)

Deviant said:


> I ordered a Recluse already based on reviews of the company and previous years production bows. When I'm reading about all the different bows and manufacturers, Athens is the only brand where I had trouble finding a negative review. That many people can't be wrong.
> If the reviews don't convince you, just call and talk to them. Everyone is helpful and as nice as can be.
> Convinced me



Love it. What more can anyone ask for.


----------



## VAHUNTER01 (Dec 6, 2010)

rodney482 said:


>


that is one sweet lookin Machine!!! Thanks for the pic. i needed that


----------



## Bryan Thacker (Jan 27, 2011)

Finally!


----------



## Bryan Thacker (Jan 27, 2011)

rodney482 said:


>


Is it just me, or does the first bow in this pic look like the dipping didnt take very well ? I was wondering how the dipping would look with all those radical cutouts.Maybe just me...They do look cool though,cant wait to see the others.


----------



## VAHUNTER01 (Dec 6, 2010)

Bryan Thacker said:


> Is it just me, or does the first bow in this pic look like the dipping didnt take very well ? I was wondering how the dipping would look with all those radical cutouts.Maybe just me...They do look cool though,cant wait to see the others.


yea i think its just you. Athens will not let a Bow ship with imperfections. 
i think i see what you are talking about. i'm sure it is just part of the predator camo. the angle of the bow is not helping to see the real pattern


----------



## Mathias (Mar 21, 2005)

I just think Rodney needs a better camera


----------



## VAHUNTER01 (Dec 6, 2010)

Mathias said:


> I just think Rodney needs a better camera


he does pretty good with his CVS disposable !!! lol


----------



## bsuewell (Jan 12, 2007)

*eat your heart out boys*

Mr Brian combs will be pleased


----------



## oct71 (Sep 26, 2008)

bsuewell said:


> Mr Brian combs will be pleased


Yes, Ole' BC will be estatic with that one. Got any pics of mine? J/K


----------



## VAHUNTER01 (Dec 6, 2010)

very nice!! Brian is a lucky guy to have friends on the inside!!!


----------



## wbates (Jul 24, 2010)

what color is that? web with red or oranage? looks nice


----------



## bsuewell (Jan 12, 2007)

Red


----------



## Deviant (Feb 1, 2012)

Thats a sweet looking bow.. If it shoots half as nice as it looks, all of us that have em on order will be lucky, lucky people...
I hope mine will look that awesome..


----------



## TheFieldArcher (Feb 26, 2011)

Anyone have the "real" specs? How much does it weigh? Is the IBO 330 or 335 (I have seen both), it sounds exactly like the Accomplice 32 with a new riser and dual suppressors... anyone know?


----------



## wbates (Jul 24, 2010)

I shot it at the iowa classic and its sweet. No handshock, vibration, its smooth. It reminds me of an elite bow only the athens is
way better. The recluse is my next bow. Just got to figure out what color I want. Web limbs with a black(powdercoated) riser? Sounds nice to
me!


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

wbates said:


> I shot it at the iowa classic and its sweet. No handshock, vibration, its smooth. It reminds me of an elite bow only the athens is
> way better. The recluse is my next bow. Just got to figure out what color I want. Web limbs with a black(powdercoated) riser? Sounds nice to
> me!


Cool, I didnt know they were going to have
shooting lanes


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

TheFieldArcher said:


> Anyone have the "real" specs? How much does it weigh? Is the IBO 330 or 335 (I have seen both), it sounds exactly like the Accomplice 32 with a new riser and dual suppressors... anyone know?


The IBO is 330+ meaning you can get more
than 330 out of it.

3.8 lbs 

The only thing that the Recluse and Accomplice
share is the cam system... which is the best cam
system on the Market.(IMO)


----------



## VAHUNTER01 (Dec 6, 2010)

wbates said:


> I shot it at the iowa classic and its sweet. No handshock, vibration, its smooth. It reminds me of an elite bow only the athens is
> way better. The recluse is my next bow. Just got to figure out what color I want. Web limbs with a black(powdercoated) riser? Sounds nice to
> me!


the excitement level just keeps going UP!!!!!


----------



## whack n stack (Dec 23, 2007)

VAHUNTER01 said:


> the excitement level just keeps going UP!!!!!


Spot on!! Athens will have another winner in this bow!!


----------



## 4IDARCHER (Jul 1, 2006)

I shot it too at the deer classic and it was smooth. The guys there told me it was 4.5lbs. Rodney can you please clarify for ne what the weight is, ans also the weight of the hallowed grounds bow. I loved the look of that one for sure. I would really like to know the specs on that one.


----------



## dtprice (Feb 26, 2010)

I got to shoot the R120 bow this weekend at the Iowa Classic and see a couple of these bad boys in person. The bow shot great, a little too short for my monkey arms, but if it's the right length for you, the bow will sell itself. I was very impressed, not only with the bow, but the group of guys that were there. I got to talk to Jason(owner) for a little while and he seems like a straight shooter. If I hadn't bought an Elite this year, one of these would be with me on the range first chance I got. 

After shooting these, I'll be lookind hard at getting a second bow before next year and they'll be at the top of my list....because of both the quality of the bows and the people that are standing behind them. I wish this company nothing but success.


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

4IDARCHER said:


> I shot it too at the deer classic and it was smooth. The guys there told me it was 4.5lbs. Rodney can you please clarify for ne what the weight is, ans also the weight of the hallowed grounds bow. I loved the look of that one for sure. I would really like to know the specs on that one.


4.27lbs


----------



## x-it (Apr 28, 2008)

What is the R120 ?


----------



## Bowtech's#1 (Feb 21, 2008)

Check it out. 
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1701670


x-it said:


> What is the R120 ?


----------



## South Man (Jul 12, 2008)

R120 is a HGO Edition Athens that will be a shooter and a head turner! Mine is on order!


----------



## ytailfreak (Feb 13, 2010)

rodney482 said:


> 4.27lbs


Where did the fat come from chief? Thought they were 3.8ish? No biggie just suprised.


----------



## Smoothie (Nov 8, 2004)

On my digital scale it reads 4.1lbs


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)




----------



## MidMoJeff (Jul 24, 2009)




----------



## Deviant (Feb 1, 2012)

That a great looking bow. Congrats.


----------



## Bryan Thacker (Jan 27, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eFWsGrL0PWE&feature=g-all-u

Looks like I wasnt the only one who found the finish suspect....


----------



## alks456 (Apr 21, 2010)

330+ fps is a range of a pretty tough competition and several models 
having already become legends like Bowtech Allegiance. 
Interesting to compare Recluse to it and also to Assassin, for example.
From the videos, it's amasingly stable during the shot, and valley
seems to be optimal.


----------



## alks456 (Apr 21, 2010)

Personally, I'd prefer Afflixtion for 6.5" BH.


----------

